# Tradire è sempre una cazzata ...



## bruce (28 Marzo 2013)

*Tradire è sempre una cazzata ...*

Tradire è sempre sbagliato e vi dimostro perchè....

la mia esperienza mi dice che ci sono 2 tipi di tradimento

- tradimento per amore
- tradimento per sesso

la prima la si fà perchè nella coppia ci sono problemi sentimentali.....e basterebbe, anzichè avere la testa altrove, tenere la testa nella coppia, vedere quali sono i problemi e tentare di risolverli....
ma lo sò, molte volte è più facile far finta di non vederli e buttarsi in un'allegra e spensierata relazione parallela senza problemi.....basterebbe solo avere amor proprio per quello che già si possiede....e aver paura di mentire....

la seconda avviene per 2 motivi: o la vita sessuale nella coppia è insoddisfacente oppure si è tendenzialmente dei maiali che pensano al sesso dalla mattina alla sera da essere comunque sempre insoddisfatti.....
il primo motivo è risolvibile sempre rimettendo la testa nella coppia....il secondo solamente facendosi un grosso esame di coscenza

come evitare il tradimento? pensare sempre, in qualsiasi istante, quale possano essere le conseguenze sul coniuge/compagno o eventuali figli se la cosa venisse resa trasparente e alla luce del sole....perchè ricordate che la coscienza morde....e fà tanto male

per i traditi invece, a volte è anche colpa loro....o almeno in parte.....di non aver saputo ascoltare e interpretare i sintomi del coniuge


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

oibò  

che colazione hai preso oggi?

o tutto a digiuno? 

comunque, benvenuto.

sienne


----------



## Carola (28 Marzo 2013)

*Tradire è sempre una cazzata ...*

Come la fai semplice
Se rimetto la testa dentro la coppia ti rionnamori risolvi tensioni  torni ad avere intesa sessuale ecc??

Se così hai risolto tutto
Credo sia un tantino più complesso 
Cmq ciao


----------



## free (28 Marzo 2013)

quali sintomi?


----------



## bruce (28 Marzo 2013)

> Come la fai semplice
> Se rimetto la testa dentro la coppia ti rionnamori risolvi tensioni  torni ad avere intesa sessuale ecc??


   mi pare chiaro che a una certa età si dovrebbe aver capito che l'amore và coltivato perché si mantenga, in tutte le relazioni è bello il primo periodo in cui si fà i fidanzatini.....ma la vita è una cosa diversa.....e l'amore è una cosa diversa.....affrontare i problemi assieme, parlarne, risolverli di qualsiasi tipo essi siano....cercare di capire l'altra persona, cercare di farsi capire dall'altra persona....in una relazione, se c'è stato amore, non può scomparire....altrimenti c'è stata solo infatuazione, infatuazione data da una idealizzazione della persona....quella passa....e ci si scontra davanti alla realtà e di come è davvero la persona.....e allora forse non ci piace più....o la si accetta per quello che è limando gli spigoli....la risposta alla tua domanda è: se rimetti la testa dentro la coppia c'è caso che risolvi tutto quello che hai scritto.....può anche essere che non si risolva, ma per lo meno ci hai provato, se sono cose insormontabili perché nessuno dei 2 voglia risolverle, allora a quel punto, piuttosto che un tradimento è meglio lasciarsi.....con la coscienza in pace....avendo la consapevolezza di averci provato....tradire è solo scappare dalla realtà....e non affrontare la vita.. ecco perché chi tradisce si sente in colpa.....perché sa di aver tradito sé stesso, la propria vita e la propria relazione......scappando altrove


----------



## Carola (28 Marzo 2013)

*Tradire è sempre una cazzata ...*

Hai ragione
Purtroppo non sempre le cose vanno così 
Nel mio caso posso dirti che di ho provato e bisognerebbe essere in due a farlo
Lo abbiamo sempre fatto in tempi diversi volendo probabilmente la stessa cosa 
Il sesso poi qnd manca da anni
Lo devo davvero difficile
Dici c'è speranza ?

Cnq si tradire non aiuta
Complica


----------



## bruce (28 Marzo 2013)

bhè il sesso non può mancare da anni se ci si pone dei problemi....pensa io mi pongo problemi anche solo se non lo si fa per un mese o 2....quello è un bel campanello d'allarme....almeno per chi è giovane....capisco che sia normale a una certa età un calo del desiderio o comunque metterlo in secondo piano per mancanza di prestanza fisica o per problemi di salute.....se non lo si fa per anni è un grosso problema, capirne il motivo e cercare di risolverlo....bisognerebbe poi che la gente entrasse nell'ottica che il sesso è semplicemente un bisogno fisico, mentre tutto il resto è solo perversione e fuffa....cose che nella vita possono solo portarti a combinare casini.....a te stesso e agli altri.....che ti stanno vicino....c'è poi da dire anche, che il sesso è strettamente collegato con il sentimento.....se cala il sentimento cala anche il sesso....nella maggior parte dei casi basta prendersi del tempo per la coppia, tornare a fare i fidanzatini, fare un viaggetto senza figli.....tornare a condividere assieme la vita....è vero, bisogna essere in 2 a farlo, ma devi anche farlo capire al tuo compagno che senti una mancanza.....poi lui deciderà se assecondarti o meno....ma se capisce la gravità della situazione, piuttosto che perderti credo abbia interesse nel risolvere....nel caso, in 2, non si riuscisse davvero a risolvere in nessun modo....allora forse è il caso di prendere in considerazione di lasciarsi.....ma son convinto che nel 99% dei casi, chi tradisce, non prova nemmeno per un attimo a risolvere con il proprio compagno i suoi problemi


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

olè ...bello leggere che si risolve tutto con una formuletta...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Il thread risolutivo. Chi avesse dubbi in merito in un tre pest troverà tutte le risposte. Bravo Bruce. Quibbelcoso, appena ti svegli dal sonno ringiovanente chiudi pure il sito e lascia solo questi tre post. Sempre se non sei ringiovanito troppo ed arrivi alla tastiera, che te lo dico a fare.


----------



## free (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il thread risolutivo. Chi avesse dubbi in merito in un tre pest troverà tutte le risposte. Bravo Bruce. Quibbelcoso, appena ti svegli dal sonno ringiovanente chiudi pure il sito e lascia solo questi tre post. Sempre se non sei ringiovanito troppo ed arrivi alla tastiera, che te lo dico a fare.



in effetti era venuto in mente anche a me
poi ho notato che manca la menata dell'allattamento
:mrgreen:


----------



## bruce (28 Marzo 2013)

non è una formuletta....è chiaro che le casistiche sono miliardi....per parlare però è sempre meglio semplificare....ma se ognuno si ponesse davvero certe domande usando questo tipo di ragionamento secondo me ci sarebbero meno tradimenti e più persone felici al mondo....perché il tradimento alla fine dei conti non fa mai felice nessuno....il traditore non è una persona felice, da una parte si trova una situazione meno stressante ma poi deve subire lo stress del mentire, dei sotterfugi, di una vita parallela allo scuro di tutti.....e non credo ne valga la pena....


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> Tradire è sempre sbagliato e vi dimostro perchè....
> 
> la mia esperienza mi dice che ci sono 2 tipi di tradimento
> 
> ...



certo 
peccato 
che al momento priciso priciso..
in quel giusto instante in cui inciampi sul pisello dell'altro...o silla patata...
toh
 te lo dimentichi!!



:mrgreen:con affetto sempre.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> in effetti era venuto in mente anche a me
> poi ho notato che manca la menata dell'allattamento
> :mrgreen:


Ah si, ecco. Quibliergh, lascia anche gli illuminanti post di Minni sull'educazione, qualcosa sull'allattamento e poi direi che siamo apposto.


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

...........


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...........



Tre. TRE.


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

..........................................................................................................


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah si, ecco. Quibliergh, lascia anche gli illuminanti post di Minni sull'educazione, qualcosa sull'allattamento e poi direi che siamo a posto.


Perfetto! Nel frattempo, Joey, io e te ci facciamo una corsetta o una vasca? :mrgreen:

pausa caffè. Bono e tanto.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ..........................................................................................................


.._._...._..._.._...._..._


----------



## free (28 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Perfetto! Nel frattempo, Joey, io e te ci facciamo una corsetta o una vasca? :mrgreen:
> 
> pausa caffè. Bono e tanto.



ma perchè non una corsetta nella vasca?:rotfl:


----------



## bruce (28 Marzo 2013)

> certo
> peccato
> che al momento priciso priciso..
> in quel giusto instante in cui inciampi sul pisello dell'altro...o silla patata...
> ...


 difficile inciampare su un pisello o su una patata a meno che tu non vada appositamente in un orto.....o al mercato ortofrutticolo.....e tu non sia particolarmente mentalmente predisposto a inciamparci sopra......quindi il caso deve mettere assieme ben 3 cose: l'oggetto del desiderio, il posto giusto e la tua condizione mentale......più che un caso mi sembra il superenalotto....a meno che uno non cerchi di proposito tutte e 3 le cose assieme....ergo non è più il caso....ma sei tu che ti crei il caso....e non ci inciampi sopra per sbaglio....ma perché ci vuoi inciampare


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè non una corsetta nella vasca?:rotfl:


Io sarei più per una partita a golf, dai.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sarei più per una partita a golf, dai.


spocchioso


----------



## free (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sarei più per una partita a golf, dai.



madonna che raffineria...ehm, raffinatezza!

ma tu non eri un rude grezzone?


----------



## Lui (28 Marzo 2013)

io andrei sul V.M.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> spocchioso


Ahahahahahahahahahahahhahahah! Ma a me piace il golf. Che però non è uno sport quanto un gioca di abilità. Guarda: l'unico sport che avrei fatto volentieri sarebbe stato il pugilato.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> madonna che raffineria...ehm, raffinatezza!
> 
> ma tu non eri un rude grezzone?


Lo sono.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> difficile inciampare su un pisello o su una patata a meno che tu non vada appositamente in un orto.....o al *mercato ortofrutticolo*.....e tu non sia particolarmente mentalmente predisposto a inciamparci sopra......


ma al mercato ortofrutticolo..ci si va che so due volte a settimana..si va insomma...e nel momento in cui boh accade qualcosa...secondo me (non sono traditorA)...tutte queste storie sul dolore e dispiacere dell'altro...te le dimentichi...
poi magari ti ritornano in mente...ma poi te le dimentichi...poi ti ritornano in mente ma poi li dimentichi...


meglio al mercato del pesce...
il pesce contiene fosforo...aiuta la memoria...


ma scherzo dai...

quel che dici non è sbagliato co mancherebbe...
è solo complicata la pratica...

con affetto...
annaQUI...:mrgreen:


----------



## bruce (28 Marzo 2013)

> ma al mercato ortofrutticolo..ci si va che so due volte a settimana..si va insomma...


 e perché non evitare di andarci se sai che potresti inciampare?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> e perché non evitare di andarci se sai che potresti inciampare?


E che ragionamento sarebbe? Sei forte se resisti o se eviti a prescindere?


----------



## Anais (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> mi pare chiaro che a una certa età si dovrebbe aver capito che l'amore và coltivato perché si mantenga, in tutte le relazioni è bello il primo periodo in cui si fà i fidanzatini.....ma la vita è una cosa diversa.....e l'amore è una cosa diversa.....affrontare i problemi assieme, parlarne, risolverli di qualsiasi tipo essi siano....cercare di capire l'altra persona, cercare di farsi capire dall'altra persona....in una relazione, se c'è stato amore, non può scomparire....altrimenti c'è stata solo infatuazione, infatuazione data da una idealizzazione della persona....quella passa....e ci si scontra davanti alla realtà e di come è davvero la persona.....e allora forse non ci piace più....o la si accetta per quello che è limando gli spigoli....la risposta alla tua domanda è: se rimetti la testa dentro la coppia c'è caso che risolvi tutto quello che hai scritto.....può anche essere che non si risolva, ma per lo meno ci hai provato, se sono cose insormontabili perché nessuno dei 2 voglia risolverle, allora a quel punto, piuttosto che un tradimento è meglio lasciarsi.....con la coscienza in pace....avendo la consapevolezza di averci provato....tradire è solo scappare dalla realtà....e non affrontare la vita.. ecco perché chi tradisce si sente in colpa.....perché sa di aver tradito sé stesso, la propria vita e la propria relazione......scappando altrove


Ma chi te lo dice? Mica tutti si sentiranno in colpa. Alcuni


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## Gian (28 Marzo 2013)

ciao Bruce!
finalmente tra noi !

:mrgreen:
http://www.google.it/imgres?imgurl=...dhlUUaahB8qOswbOuIHICA&sqi=2&ved=0CJcBEPwdMA0


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> Tradire è sempre sbagliato e vi dimostro perchè....
> 
> la mia esperienza mi dice che ci sono 2 tipi di tradimento
> 
> ...



benvenuto
mi incuriosisce questo tuo pensiero
secondo te facendosi un esame di coscenza miiiii si può risolvere questo problema?
e se sì, in che modo deve essere fatto l'esame?

grazie


----------



## Anais (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> bhè il sesso non può mancare da anni se ci si pone dei problemi....pensa io mi pongo problemi anche solo se non lo si fa per un mese o 2....quello è un bel campanello d'allarme....almeno per chi è giovane....capisco che sia normale a una certa età un calo del desiderio o comunque metterlo in secondo piano per mancanza di prestanza fisica o per problemi di salute.....se non lo si fa per anni è un grosso problema, capirne il motivo e cercare di risolverlo....bisognerebbe poi che la gente entrasse nell'ottica che il sesso è semplicemente un bisogno fisico, mentre tutto il resto è solo perversione e fuffa....cose che nella vita possono solo portarti a combinare casini.....a te stesso e agli altri.....che ti stanno vicino....c'è poi da dire anche, che il sesso è strettamente collegato con il sentimento.....se cala il sentimento cala anche il sesso....nella maggior parte dei casi basta prendersi del tempo per la coppia, tornare a fare i fidanzatini, fare un viaggetto senza figli.....tornare a condividere assieme la vita....è vero, bisogna essere in 2 a farlo, ma devi anche farlo capire al tuo compagno che senti una mancanza.....poi lui deciderà se assecondarti o meno....ma se capisce la gravità della situazione, piuttosto che perderti credo abbia interesse nel risolvere....nel caso, in 2, non si riuscisse davvero a risolvere in nessun modo....allora forse è il caso di prendere in considerazione di lasciarsi.....ma son convinto che nel 99% dei casi, chi tradisce, non prova nemmeno per un attimo a risolvere con il proprio compagno i suoi problemi



In teoria, tutto giusto. Da manuale.
Peccato che quando due sono in crisi non è proprio semplice comunicare e di fronte non hai un bambolotto privo di personalità che risponde si a tutte le tue belle proposte.
GUarda, io sono in terapia di coppia e durante ogni seduta, della durata di un'ora, si riesce si e no a toccare mezzo argomento per volta e la psico passa il tempo a mediare fra quello che ognuno di noi afferma o vorrebbe.
A parlare sono tutti capaci eh!


----------



## bruce (28 Marzo 2013)

> E che ragionamento sarebbe? Sei forte se resisti o se eviti a prescindere?


 bhè si di solito funziona così.....se sai che potresti combinare cazzate, in una determinata situazione, cerchi di evitarlo....se resisti lo fai per qualcosa, qualcosa che ti aiuta a resistere, che ne so, magari un figlio o un matrimonio....è sempre questione di capire il perché si fanno certe cose o non le si fanno.....farle senza dare una spiegazione mi sembra decisamente immaturo se non addirittura da essere senza un cervello


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> benvenuto
> mi incuriosisce questo tuo pensiero
> secondo te facendosi un esame di coscenza miiiii si può risolvere questo problema?
> e se sì, in che modo deve essere fatto *l'esame*?
> ...


secondo me funziona un pò come a scuola...

tu a casa studi...
metti impegno...
e poi capita la domanda a trabocchetto che ti fotte...
e nonostante hai studiato prendi 4 lo stesso...

no?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> bhè si di solito funziona così.....se sai che potresti combinare cazzate, in una determinata situazione, cerchi di evitarlo....se resisti lo fai per qualcosa, qualcosa che ti aiuta a resistere, che ne so, magari un figlio o un matrimonio....è sempre questione di capire il perché si fanno certe cose o non le si fanno.....farle senza dare una spiegazione mi sembra decisamente immaturo se non addirittura da essere senza un cervello


Se eviti è un conto se resisti un altro. E se resisti perchè hai PAURA un altro ancora. Non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## bruce (28 Marzo 2013)

> In teoria, tutto giusto. Da manuale.
> Peccato che quando due sono in crisi non è proprio semplice comunicare e di fronte non hai un bambolotto privo di personalità che risponde si a tutte le tue belle proposte.
> GUarda, io sono in terapia di coppia e durante ogni seduta, della durata di un'ora, si riesce si e no a toccare mezzo argomento per volta e la psico passa il tempo a mediare fra quello che ognuno di noi afferma o vorrebbe.
> A parlare sono tutti capaci eh


 bhè il fatto che tu stia provando a risolvere ti fa onore.....ma se poi nel mentre cornifichi non ha senso.....tu stai già facendo quello che ho scritto sopra.....stai tentando di risolvere....e non ho mai detto sia facile....ma nel frattempo di capire se la cosa sia risolvibile o meno che senso ha tradire? si peggiora solo ancora di più la situazione.....


----------



## bruce (28 Marzo 2013)

> Se eviti è un conto se resisti un altro. E se resisti perchè hai PAURA un altro ancora. Non è la stessa cosa


cosa facciamo il processo alle intenzioni? l'importante è non farla una determinata cosa, non il motivo......nella vita quello che contano sono i fatti non pensieri.... 





> secondo te facendosi un esame di coscenza miiiii si può risolvere questo problema?
> e se sì, in che modo deve essere fatto *l'esame*?


 di quale problema si tratta? del pensare troppo al sesso?


----------



## Lui (28 Marzo 2013)

ciao

questa tua teoria del pensare, come l'hai sviluppata? anche tu come Minerva dormi poco la notte?


grazie 


Lui.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> secondo me funziona un pò come a scuola...
> 
> tu a casa studi...
> metti impegno...
> ...


Interrogazione di latino.
La prof: QUi cosa abbiamo?

Io: O consecutio temporum o attrazione modale.
Ma se io dico Consecutio, lei dirà attrazione, se io dico attrazione lei dirà consecutio.
In qualsiasi modo la metto, so ciavà.

Comunque prof, la principale si basa ( in veneto basare uguale baciare) con la secondaria...e basandosi avviene l'attrazione sessuale e ciulano...no?

AL POSTO....AL POSTO.....AL POSTO....

Altra scena...
Parlami della poesia del Carducci davanti alle terme di caracalla....

Ehm...il poeta è davanti alle terme e vede delle acque per giunta limacciose.....

AL POSTOOOOOOOOOO....AL POSTOOOOOOOOOO....


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> cosa facciamo il processo alle intenzioni? l'importante è non farla una determinata cosa, non il motivo......nella vita quello che contano sono i fatti non pensieri....


Non è vero. Assolutamente. Non è una legge aurea. Se volessi uccidere qualcuno e non lo facessi per paura della prigione non sarei meno criminale di uno che è un assassino, sarei solo un codardo. E di gente così il mondo è pieno. Preferirei avere di gran lunga qualcuno accanto che non mi tradisce perchè non vuole piuttosto che qualcuno che non lo fa per paura che la becco. E non è una differenza da poco, amico dai luoghi comuni facili.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> bhè il sesso non può mancare da anni se ci si pone dei problemi....pensa io mi pongo problemi anche solo se non lo si fa per un mese o 2....quello è un bel campanello d'allarme....almeno per chi è giovane....capisco che sia normale a una certa età un calo del desiderio o comunque metterlo in secondo piano per mancanza di prestanza fisica o per problemi di salute.....se non lo si fa per anni è un grosso problema, capirne il motivo e cercare di risolverlo....bisognerebbe poi che la gente entrasse nell'ottica che il sesso è semplicemente un bisogno fisico, mentre tutto il resto è solo perversione e fuffa....cose che nella vita possono solo portarti a combinare casini.....a te stesso e agli altri.....che ti stanno vicino....c'è poi da dire anche, che il sesso è strettamente collegato con il sentimento.....se cala il sentimento cala anche il sesso....nella maggior parte dei casi basta prendersi del tempo per la coppia, tornare a fare i fidanzatini, fare un viaggetto senza figli.....tornare a condividere assieme la vita....è vero, bisogna essere in 2 a farlo, ma devi anche farlo capire al tuo compagno che senti una mancanza.....poi lui deciderà se assecondarti o meno....ma se capisce la gravità della situazione, piuttosto che perderti credo abbia interesse nel risolvere....nel caso, in 2, non si riuscisse davvero a risolvere in nessun modo....allora forse è il caso di prendere in considerazione di lasciarsi.....ma son convinto che nel 99% dei casi, chi tradisce, non prova nemmeno per un attimo a risolvere con il proprio compagno i suoi problemi



Ma fossi d'accordo su una cosa che hai scritto
Una eh?


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Interrogazione di latino.
> La prof: QUi cosa abbiamo?
> 
> Io: O consecutio temporum o attrazione modale.
> ...


ma tu non studi....eh?


a prescindere.


----------



## Anais (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> bhè il fatto che tu stia provando a risolvere ti fa onore.....ma se poi nel mentre cornifichi non ha senso.....tu stai già facendo quello che ho scritto sopra.....stai tentando di risolvere....e non ho mai detto sia facile....ma nel frattempo di capire se la cosa sia risolvibile o meno che senso ha tradire? si peggiora solo ancora di più la situazione.....


Non lo so. A volte invece ci penso...quasi come fosse una boccata d'aria fresca, un qualcosa che smolli un pò la tensione che ho addosso e che mi faccia riacquistare un pò di energie. Mica parlo di innamorarmi di qualcuno, no, non sono il tipo, ma insomma, lasciarmi andare un pò...
Anche se so che sarebbe solo un palliativo e forse dannoso. O forse no


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> difficile inciampare su un pisello o su una patata a meno che tu non vada appositamente in un orto.....o al mercato ortofrutticolo.....e tu non sia particolarmente mentalmente predisposto a inciamparci sopra......quindi il caso deve mettere assieme ben 3 cose:* l'oggetto del desiderio, il posto giusto e la tua condizione mentale......più che un caso mi sembra il superenalotto*....a meno che uno non cerchi di proposito tutte e 3 le cose assieme....ergo non è più il caso....ma sei tu che ti crei il caso....e non ci inciampi sopra per sbaglio....ma perché ci vuoi inciampare



Magari fosse così smplice vincere il supernalotto....Sarei milionaria


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari fosse così smplice vincere il supernalotto....Sarei milionaria


 io l'ho detto che siamo alla sagra dei luoghi comuni.


----------



## Anais (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è vero. Assolutamente. Non è una legge aurea. Se volessi uccidere qualcuno e non lo facessi per paura della prigione non sarei meno criminale di uno che è un assassino, sarei solo un codardo. E di gente così il mondo è pieno. Preferirei avere di gran lunga qualcuno accanto che non mi tradisce perchè non vuole piuttosto che qualcuno che non lo fa per paura che la becco. E non è una differenza da poco, amico dai luoghi comuni facili.


Concordo


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

tradire è un po' morire (l'ho già detto?)


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> cosa facciamo il processo alle intenzioni? l'importante è non farla una *determinata cosa, non il motivo*......nella vita quello che contano sono i fatti non pensieri.... di quale problema si tratta? del pensare troppo al sesso?


ma anche no


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tradire è un po' morire (l'ho già detto?)


si:rotfl:

se l'altro lo scopre (avevo risposto questo):rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è vero. Assolutamente. Non è una legge aurea. Se volessi uccidere qualcuno e non lo facessi per paura della prigione non sarei meno criminale di uno che è un assassino, sarei solo un codardo. E di gente così il mondo è pieno. Preferirei avere di gran lunga qualcuno accanto che non mi tradisce perchè non vuole piuttosto che qualcuno che non lo fa per paura che la becco. E non è una differenza da poco, amico dai luoghi comuni facili.


quoto


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si:rotfl:
> 
> se l'altro lo scopre (avevo risposto questo):rotfl:


beh ma è un bel classico :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh ma è un bel classico :mrgreen:


di quelli che non tramontano mai...si..:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> cosa facciamo il processo alle intenzioni? l'importante è non farla una determinata cosa, non il motivo......nella vita quello che contano sono i fatti non pensieri....  *di quale problema si tratta? del pensare troppo al sesso?*



intanto non t'allargare troppo a quotarmi dentro lo stesso post di JB


:mrgreen:

sì, l'hai scritto tu che è questo il secondo problema


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> Tradire è sempre sbagliato e vi dimostro perchè....
> 
> la mia esperienza mi dice che ci sono 2 tipi di tradimento
> 
> ...


CAZZO! GENIALE!!

Meno male che sei arrivato te! Prima non aveva capito un cazzo nessuno! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bruce (28 Marzo 2013)

> Non è vero. Assolutamente. Non è una legge aurea. Se volessi uccidere qualcuno e non lo facessi per paura della prigione non sarei meno criminale di uno che è un assassino, sarei solo un codardo. E di gente così il mondo è pieno. Preferirei avere di gran lunga qualcuno accanto che non mi tradisce perchè non vuole piuttosto che qualcuno che non lo fa per paura che la becco. E non è una differenza da poco, amico dai luoghi comuni facili.


 si ok ma beato te che riesci a entrare nella testa della gente e capire il perché uno non fa determinate cose.....se ne sei capace allora mettiti al servizio del mondo perché saresti molto utile.....ma dal momento che non credo e non credo neanche che tu riesca a interpretare a volte il perché TU non fai certe cose, la cosa è un po' diversa....se uno non uccide non è un criminale.....sennò anche uno che gioca con un videogioco sparatutto lo sarebbe.....è quello che fai nella vita che ti identifica.....per quello che sei


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> CAZZO! GENIALE!!
> 
> Meno male che sei arrivato te! Prima non aveva capito un cazzo nessuno! :rotfl::rotfl:


:mrgreen: sciocchino.... :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (28 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> CAZZO! GENIALE!!
> 
> Meno male che sei arrivato te! Prima non aveva capito un cazzo nessuno! :rotfl::rotfl:



perchè alcuni avete questo brutto vizio di parlare anche per gli altri?


secondo me sarebbe importante conoscere il punto di vista di Ultimo.


----------



## bruce (28 Marzo 2013)

> sì, l'hai scritto tu che è questo il secondo problema


bhè credo che quello sia un problema bello grosso per chi ce l'ha.....quello vuol dire essere schiavi di qualcosa....non riuscirne a farne a meno....potrebbe essere un problema psicologico bello grosso.....quindi in primis rendersi conto che è un problema...in secondo luogo tentare di risolverlo anche con l'aiuto di uno psicologo 





> Meno male che sei arrivato te! Prima non aveva capito un cazzo nessuno!


 so di non aver scritto nulla di nuovo o di particolarmente illuminante....ma leggendo un po' di post in giro mi pareva lo fosse


----------



## gas (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> Tradire è sempre sbagliato e vi dimostro perchè....
> 
> la mia esperienza mi dice che ci sono 2 tipi di tradimento
> 
> ...


tu entri in un forum "tradimento" facendo questo tipo di sproloquio?

se ci dai il tuo indirizzo veniamo a darti la risposta


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2013)

ma poveretto basta.....
ma siamo maleducati davvero...

ha detto la sua...
e in fondo mica ha torto..
l'unica cosa è che dalla teoria alla pratica il percorso è molto lungo e arduo che nel frattempo addio teoria e benvenuta pratica...


ma perchè siete così...così...così...

non mi vengono le poarole...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> bhè credo che quello sia un problema bello grosso per chi ce l'ha.....quello vuol dire essere schiavi di qualcosa....non riuscirne a farne a meno....potrebbe essere un problema psicologico bello grosso.....quindi in primis rendersi conto che è un problema...in secondo luogo tentare di risolverlo anche con l'aiuto di uno psicologo  so di non aver scritto nulla di nuovo o di particolarmente illuminante....ma leggendo un po' di post in giro mi pareva lo fosse



embè, ma non è che tu puoi sostenere che quelli che fanno sesso anche fuori dal legame ufficiale soffrono di una dipendenza


----------



## Lui (28 Marzo 2013)

è un predicatore che tenta di rimettere tutti sulla giusta strada. Tra un po arriverà il coro, 8 donne di colore e 2 uomini. Vedrai che bellezza.



gas, ancora con il preservativo in testa?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> intanto non t'allargare troppo a quotarmi dentro lo stesso post di JB


Perchè?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Marzo 2013)

Che è sto thread? Una puntata di Mattino Cinque? Un libro di Bevilacqua? 

Per dare sti consigli da opinionista di Maria de Filippi o da onesto sensale (o forse da nonna Abelarda de noantri, dove parole come "troppo", "poco", "perversione", "vita" non sono usati come termini generici, ma come certezze ben definite), quali esperienze di coppia e di relazione interpersonale hai fatto?


----------



## gas (28 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è un predicatore che tenta di rimettere tutti sulla giusta strada. Tra un po arriverà il coro, 8 donne di colore e 2 uomini. Vedrai che bellezza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Che è sto thread? Una puntata di Mattino Cinque? Un libro di Bevilacqua?
> 
> Per dare sti consigli da opinionista di Maria de Filippi o da onesto sensale (o forse da nonna Abelarda de noantri, dove parole come "troppo", "poco", "perversione", "vita" non sono usati come termini generici, ma come certezze ben definite), quali esperienze di coppia e di relazione interpersonale hai fatto?


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> si ok ma beato te che riesci a entrare nella testa della gente e capire il perché uno non fa determinate cose.....se ne sei capace allora mettiti al servizio del mondo perché saresti molto utile.....ma dal momento che non credo e non credo neanche che tu riesca a interpretare a volte il perché TU non fai certe cose, la cosa è un po' diversa*....se uno non uccide non è un criminale.....sennò anche uno che gioca con un videogioco sparatutto lo sarebbe....*.è quello che fai nella vita che ti identifica.....per quello che sei


Ahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahah! Vabbè dai. Ciao.


----------



## bruce (28 Marzo 2013)

> embè, ma non è che tu puoi sostenere che quelli che fanno sesso anche fuori dal legame ufficiale soffrono di una dipendenza


 mai detto una cosa del genere....parlavo del sesso esagerato, cioè del caso in cui uno oltre ad avere rapporti con il coniuge frequenti senta il bisogno anche di farlo al di fuori della coppia....nel caso si trattasse di normalità allora credo sia più giusto cercarlo nella coppia e cercare di ravvivarlo nella coppia.....


----------



## lunaiena (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> Tradire è sempre sbagliato e vi dimostro perchè....
> 
> la mia esperienza mi dice che ci sono 2 tipi di tradimento
> 
> ...


interessante!!!!
e se ci fosse una terza ipotesi:

tradimento per tradire fine a se stesso 
come potrebbe essere interpretato...
no così tanto per chiedere...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> interessante!!!!
> e se ci fosse una terza ipotesi:
> 
> tradimento per tradire fine a se stesso
> ...


Appunto. Se tradisce uno in questa situazione, ad esempio:



...come va interpretato?


----------



## Lui (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> mai detto una cosa del genere....parlavo del sesso esagerato, cioè del caso in cui uno oltre ad avere rapporti con il coniuge frequenti senta il bisogno anche di farlo al di fuori della coppia....nel caso si trattasse di normalità allora credo sia più giusto cercarlo nella coppia e cercare di ravvivarlo nella coppia.....



LEE, quandi Hanni ai?


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma fossi d'accordo su una cosa che hai scritto
> Una eh?



quoto con furore


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto con furore


starà iniziando la nuova invasione? :scared:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> difficile inciampare su un pisello o su una patata a meno che tu non vada appositamente in un orto.....o al mercato ortofrutticolo.....e tu non sia particolarmente mentalmente predisposto a inciamparci sopra......quindi il caso deve mettere assieme ben 3 cose: l'oggetto del desiderio, il posto giusto e la tua condizione mentale......più che un caso mi sembra il superenalotto....a meno che uno non cerchi di proposito tutte e 3 le cose assieme....ergo non è più il caso....ma sei tu che ti crei il caso....e non ci inciampi sopra per sbaglio....ma perché ci vuoi inciampare


sono affascinata


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> mai detto una cosa del genere....parlavo del *sesso esagerato*, cioè del caso in cui uno oltre ad avere rapporti con il coniuge frequenti senta il bisogno anche di farlo al di fuori della coppia....nel caso si trattasse di normalità allora credo sia più giusto cercarlo nella coppia e cercare di ravvivarlo nella coppia.....


questa è bellissima. Proprio 'sesso esagerato' intendo. Modello fanta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> starà iniziando la nuova invasione? :scared:


 il prossimo si chiamerà Chuck


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il prossimo si chiamerà Chuck


:risata:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Appunto. Se tradisce uno in questa situazione, ad esempio:
> 
> View attachment 6832
> 
> ...come va interpretato?


che sei su di un'isola deserta e sei un pò 
a corto...
la butto li eh!


----------



## gas (28 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Appunto. Se tradisce uno in questa situazione, ad esempio:
> 
> View attachment 6832
> 
> ...come va interpretato?


ke hai solo un vago ricordo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè?


perchè poi ultimo dice che c'è qualcosa sotto




(scherzavo, dai)


----------



## lunaiena (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il prossimo si chiamerà Chuck



io spero in un Boccador


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> mai detto una cosa del genere....parlavo del *sesso esagerato*, cioè del caso in cui uno oltre ad avere rapporti con il coniuge frequenti senta il bisogno anche di farlo al di fuori della coppia....nel caso si trattasse di normalità allora credo sia più giusto cercarlo nella coppia e cercare di ravvivarlo nella coppia.....



vabbè, dai, provo a seguirti nel ragionamento perchè mi sento buona

quanto deve essere sto sesso per essere esagerato? chi lo stabilisce?
cioè se uno in casa tromba adeguatamente ( e quindi non ha bisogno di ravvivare proprio nulla), ma ha modo di farlo anche fuori casa perchè gli va (o perchè è un pezzo di merda che tradisce  e bla lblabla...) allora è esagerato?


----------



## gas (28 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vabbè, dai, provo a seguirti nel ragionamento perchè mi sento buona
> 
> quanto deve essere sto sesso per essere esagerato? chi lo stabilisce?
> cioè se uno in casa tromba adeguatamente ( e quindi non ha bisogno di ravvivare proprio nulla), ma ha modo di farlo anche fuori casa perchè gli va (o perchè è un pezzo di merda che tradisce e bla lblabla...) allora è esagerato?


per sesso esagerato non lo indenderà relativamente al peso o al volume? :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Sesso esagerato è LETALE.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io spero in un Boccador


Ma magari. Un po' di rinascimento non mi dispiacerebbe


----------



## gas (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sesso esagerato è LETALE.


per chi non lo fa :rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sesso esagerato è LETALE.


Altra questione dirimente: le pippe non praticate dal coniuge, ma manipolate in solitaria (che so? in doccia o seduti sul wc, in termine tecnico docciasega o cacasega) rientrano nel computo per definire la disquisizione tra esagerato e morigerato?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Altra questione dirimente: le pippe non praticate dal coniuge, ma manipolate in solitaria (che so? in doccia o seduti sul wc, in termine tecnico docciasega o cacasega) rientrano nel computo per definire la disquisizione tra esagerato e morigerato?


Più che altro bisognerebbe capire se farsi una sega è tradimento o meno.


----------



## Lui (28 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Altra questione dirimente: le pippe non praticate dal coniuge, ma manipolate in solitaria (che so? in doccia o seduti sul wc, in termine tecnico docciasega o cacasega) rientrano nel computo per definire la disquisizione tra esagerato e morigerato?


no, no, questo tipo ti porta alla cecità. fossi in te smetterei.


----------



## gas (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro bisognerebbe capire se farsi una sega è tradimento o meno.


secondo te come potrebbe configurarsi come tradimento la masturbazione essendo un atto che compie in solitaria?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro bisognerebbe capire se farsi una sega è tradimento o meno.


Invero potrebbe essere interpretato come pratica orgiastica...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Altra questione dirimente: le pippe non praticate dal coniuge, ma manipolate in solitaria (che so? in doccia o seduti sul wc, in termine tecnico docciasega o cacasega) rientrano nel computo per definire la disquisizione tra esagerato e morigerato?


quello forse rientra nella perversione. Se ho capito bene.


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

mi sento un alienata


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Invero potrebbe essere interpretato come pratica orgiastica...


Vero, vero.


----------



## gas (28 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Altra questione dirimente: le pippe non praticate dal coniuge, ma manipolate in solitaria (che so? in doccia *o seduti sul wc*, in termine tecnico docciasega o cacasega) rientrano nel computo per definire la disquisizione tra esagerato e morigerato?


non è scomodo?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> no, no, questo tipo ti porta alla cecità. fossi in te smetterei.


A proposito: l'admin di questo forum, potrebbe cortesemente aumentare la dimensione dei font? Mi diventa sempre più difficile seguire le discussioni, con un font così piccolo e sfuocato.


----------



## gas (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quello forse rientra nella perversione. Se ho capito bene.


non è forse un po esagerato il termine perversione?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi sento un alienata


e ci credo. Sottoponiamo la tua situazione a Bruce. Non mi pare si possa parlare si sesso esagerato:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma magari. Un po' di rinascimento non mi dispiacerebbe



Non pensavo proprio al rinascimento


----------



## gas (28 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> A proposito: l'admin di questo forum, potrebbe cortesemente aumentare la dimensione dei font? Mi diventa sempre più difficile seguire le discussioni, con un font *così piccolo e sfuocato.*


*


*allora ha ragione lui, quando afferma che ti conviene smettere perchè questa pratica ti porterà alla cecità :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non pensavo proprio al rinascimento


Scusa, Boccador non era un architetto dell'epoca rinascimentale? Ho scazzato? Mi pareva di ricordare una roba che ho visto a Parigi ma posso benissimo aver fatto casino.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro bisognerebbe capire se farsi una sega è tradimento o meno.



a me piacerebbe capire perchè non si riesce a non sporcare in giro


----------



## gas (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa, Boccador non era un architetto dell'epoca rinascimentale? Ho scazzato? *Mi pareva di ricordare una roba che ho visto a Parigi ma posso benissimo aver fatto casino.*


*



*sarai andata a pigalle :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> a me piacerebbe capire perchè non si riesce a non sporcare in giro


Ma chi è che sporca a casa tua? Tuo marito? Cioè, quello che tieni nascosto e con cui dici di essere separata, intendo.


----------



## gas (28 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> a me piacerebbe capire perchè non si riesce a non sporcare in giro


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> [/B]sarai andata a pigalle :mrgreen:


anche. Ma magari l'opera non era rinascimentale. Sono molto ignorante sull'argomento.... Luna secondo me no:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e ci credo. Sottoponiamo la tua situazione a Bruce. Non mi pare si possa parlare si sesso esagerato:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa, Boccador non era un architetto dell'epoca rinascimentale? Ho scazzato? Mi pareva di ricordare una roba che ho visto a Parigi ma posso benissimo aver fatto casino.



Questo non lo sapevo 
io pensavo alla storia di Narciso e Boccador 
Dove Boccador con i suoi modi era un bravo nella conquista di ogni donna


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

Io non ricordo nessun boccador...solo narciso e boccadoro di Hesse...

:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Questo non lo sapevo
> io pensavo alla storia di Narciso e Boccador
> Dove Boccador con i suoi modi era un bravo nella conquista di ogni donna


Oddio, ci avevo pensato ma speravo di no. Sinceramente ho odiato quel libro, uno dei pochi che proprio ho fatto fatica a finir di leggere.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi è che sporca a casa tua? Tuo marito? Cioè, quello che tieni nascosto e con cui dici di essere separata, intendo.





gas ha detto:


>



Ok scusate voi siete perfettini 
mi scordo sempre di questo particolare 
Sono io che sporco a casa mia  
e mi paice pure


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok scusate voi siete perfettini
> mi scordo sempre di questo particolare
> Sono io che sporco a casa mia
> e mi paice pure


No, oh. A parte la cosa di tuo marito separato inconsapevole ero serio. Tuo marito sporca quando fa le sue cosine? Te lo chiedo perchè di uomini che sporcano il water di piscio è pieno purtroppo il mondo, ma di una certa età che non stanno attenti a come si divertono francamente non ne so nulla. Non che me ne sia mai interessato, beninteso. Anche perchè davo per scontato che non accadesse che uno lasciasse tracce in giro.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non ricordo nessun boccador...solo narciso e boccadoro di Hesse...
> 
> :unhappy:


si era boccadoro 



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio, ci avevo pensato ma speravo di no. Sinceramente ho odiato quel libro, uno dei pochi che proprio ho fatto fatica a finir di leggere.



a me è piaciuto


----------



## gas (28 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok scusate voi siete perfettini
> mi scordo sempre di questo particolare
> Sono io che sporco a casa mia
> e mi paice pure


non arrabbiarti
 il mio era solo stupore
:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, oh. A parte la cosa di tuo marito separato inconsapevole ero serio. Tuo marito sporca quando fa le sue cosine?



Non è inconsapevole lo sa benissimo 
Io sono del pensiero che a nessuno deve importare 
della mia vita privata quindi se noto che qualcuno 
mi fa delle domande che reputo inopportune 
rispondo come più mi garba...

Forse sporcare è un pò esagerato 
diciamo lascia tracce 
e sono quasi certa che inconsapevolmente 
lo facciate tutti 
anche se pensate di aver cancellati tutto...
almeno questo parlando con le amiche ...


----------



## lunaiena (28 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non arrabbiarti
> il mio era solo stupore
> :mrgreen:



ecco meglio:mrgreen:


ma non sono arrabbiata:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> o  so di non aver scritto nulla di nuovo o di particolarmente illuminante....ma leggendo un po' di post in giro mi pareva lo fosse


Fosse così semplice non esisterebbe il tradimeno. Fosse così semplice non sarebbe più comune della fedeltà.

Per usare un termine ultimamente utilizzato molto si potrebbe quasi dire che è più "normale" il tradimento della fedeltà. Statistiche alla mano.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è vero. Assolutamente. Non è una legge aurea. *Se volessi uccidere qualcuno e non lo facessi per paura della prigione non sarei meno criminale di uno che è un assassino, sarei solo un codardo*. E di gente così il mondo è pieno. Preferirei avere di gran lunga qualcuno accanto che non mi tradisce perchè non vuole piuttosto che qualcuno che non lo fa per paura che la becco. E non è una differenza da poco, amico dai luoghi comuni facili.


Sei sicuro?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei sicuro?



Come no.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non è inconsapevole lo sa benissimo
> Io sono del pensiero che a nessuno deve importare
> della mia vita privata quindi se noto che qualcuno
> mi fa delle domande che reputo inopportune
> ...


Ma se uno ti domanda se sei sposata è inopportuno? Sul neretto: boh. No.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se uno ti domanda se sei sposata è inopportuno? Sul neretto: boh. No.



Ma ti ha scioccato cosi tanto questo fatto?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma ti ha scioccato cosi tanto questo fatto?



Abbastanza.


----------



## isabel (28 Marzo 2013)

Sarebbe rassicurante di certo, ma probabilmente la tua esperienza è limitata esattamente come tutte le personali esperienze. Ripeto che una certezza come la tua (con formula risolutiva annessa) sarebbe rassicurante. 





bruce ha detto:


> Tradire è sempre sbagliato e vi dimostro perchè....
> 
> la mia esperienza mi dice che ci sono 2 tipi di tradimento
> 
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come no.


Secondo me è un'idiozia totale. Contano i fatti e non solo verso la legge. Col pensiero si compiono stragi e non si è uguali a chi le compie. Altrimenti l'autocontrollo e la cultura non sarebbero nulla.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Abbastanza.




Ho fatto una fatica immane ad accettare il fatto di essere sposata
Questa oarola mi fa rabbrividire 
Come ci ho messo anni per dire "mio marito " al posto del nome 
e questo non solo da parte mia ma anche di mio marito
Il nostro legame c'è ma non voglio che sia una cosa legata 
ad una firma messa su di un pezzo di carta 
tutto qui 
Saremo strani noi che ti devo dire...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo me è un'idiozia totale. Contano i fatti e non solo verso la legge. Col pensiero si compiono stragi e non si è uguali a chi le compie. Altrimenti l'autocontrollo e la cultura non sarebbero nulla.


Ma tu sei manichea. Giusto/sbagliato o nero/bianco. E' chiaro che contano i fatti, buongiorno. Ma se devo pensare a tutta la gente che vorrebbe ammazzare, e non per modo di dire, il capo, o il vicino, o la suocera, o la moglie o che ne so, non posso che ritenere che tra me e te chi si sbaglia non sono io. C'è tanta, tanta gente di merda in giro. Gente che se fosse certa dell'impunità farebbe le peggio cose, altro che stragi. Bella gente, altrochè. Libera di pensarla diversamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ho fatto una fatica immane ad accettare il fatto di essere sposata
> Questa oarola mi fa rabbrividire
> Come ci ho messo anni per dire "mio marito " al posto del nome
> e questo non solo da parte mia ma anche di mio marito
> ...


No, macchè. Che dici? Nah.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu sei manichea. Giusto/sbagliato o nero/bianco. E' chiaro che contano i fatti, buongiorno. Ma se devo pensare a tutta la gente che vorrebbe ammazzare, e non per modo di dire, il capo, o il vicino, o la suocera, o la moglie o che ne so, non posso che ritenere che tra me e te chi si sbaglia non sono io. C'è tanta, tanta gente di merda in giro. Gente che se fosse certa dell'impunità farebbe le peggio cose, altro che stragi. Bella gente, altrochè. Libera di pensarla diversamente.


 Chissà perché hanno inventato le leggi e i tribunali. Che senso ha attaccarmi dandomi della manichea quando tu lo sei al punto di mettere sullo stesse piano cattive intenzioni e intenzioni attuate? Vuoi difenderti dal tradire pensando che sei uguale a chi ha "pensieri lascivi"? Fai come ti fa star meglio. Ma le cose sono diverse per molte altre persone meno manichee di te.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chissà perché hanno inventato le leggi e i tribunali. Che senso ha attaccarmi dandomi della manichea quando tu lo sei al punto di mettere sullo stesse piano cattive intenzioni e intenzioni attuate? Vuoi difenderti dal tradire pensando che sei uguale a chi ha "pensieri lascivi"? Fai come ti fa star meglio. Ma le cose sono diverse per molte altre persone meno manichee di te.


Ma non ti sto attaccando. E poi non lo metto certo sullo stesso piano. Anzi. Dico che non è che sei meno assassino di qualcuno che lo fa (parlo di omicidi commessi con lucidità). Sei solo più codardo. E poi non mi sto difendendo. Non dico che sono come gli altri, dico che gli atri che non lo fanno ma vorrebbero sono di gran lunga peggio di me.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non ti sto attaccando. E poi non lo metto certo sullo stesso piano. Anzi. Dico che non è che sei meno assassino di qualcuno che lo fa (parlo di omicidi commessi con lucidità). Sei solo più codardo. E poi non mi sto difendendo. Non dico che sono come gli altri, dico che gli atri che non lo fanno ma vorrebbero sono di gran lunga peggio di me.


La codardia è il peggiore dei vizi? Se la codardia nel tradimento non è certo la galera ma il timore di rovinare una cosa bella a cui si tiene , la chiameresti ancora codardia e la considereresti negativa?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La codardia è il peggiore dei vizi? Se la codardia nel tradimento non è certo la galera ma il timore di rovinare una cosa bella a cui si tiene , la chiameresti ancora codardia e la considereresti negativa?


Io penso che vale quello che ho scritto in precedenza: preferisco una/o che non mi tradisca perchè non vuole piuttosto che una/o che non lo fa per paura che lo/a scopra. Ma di gran lunga.


----------



## massinfedele (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> Tradire è sempre sbagliato e vi dimostro perchè....
> 
> la mia esperienza mi dice che ci sono 2 tipi di tradimento
> 
> ...


a te capita di prendere dei rischi per fare delle cose che ti piace fare?


----------



## Daniele (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io penso che vale quello che ho scritto in precedenza: preferisco una/o che non mi tradisca perchè non vuole piuttosto che una/o che non lo fa per paura che lo/a scopra. Ma di gran lunga.


Peccato che solitamente nella vita esistono sia la fase uno che la fase due nelle stesse persone, quindi come la mettiamo?


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> a te capita di prendere dei rischi per fare delle cose che ti piace fare?


ma sono rischi per gli altri più che altro.
non è che sia un gran coraggio.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Peccato che solitamente nella vita esistono sia la fase uno che la fase due nelle stesse persone, quindi come la mettiamo?


Con te da nessuna parte. Puoi poggiarla al limite qui, se vuoi. C'è spazio.


----------



## massinfedele (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sono rischi per gli altri più che altro.
> non è che sia un gran coraggio.


e non mi sputtanare subito, no.
comunque non parlavo di coraggio, dicevo di prendere rischi, anche negativi. Giusto per capire il bruce


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> e non mi sputtanare subito, no.
> comunque non parlavo di coraggio, dicevo di prendere rischi, anche negativi. Giusto per capire il bruce


Bruce è il detentore della verità... :saggio:


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> e non mi sputtanare subito, no.
> comunque non parlavo di coraggio, dicevo di prendere rischi, anche negativi. Giusto per capire il bruce


ma willis o il boss?
mi ca male tutti  e due:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Marzo 2013)

*vi ricordo*

che oggi si celebra il tradimento dei tradimenti

magari l'amico bruce sente un po' il clima pasquale e sperava di vederci contriti a nostra volta


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io penso che vale quello che ho scritto in precedenza: preferisco una/o che non mi tradisca perchè non vuole piuttosto che una/o che non lo fa per paura che lo/a scopra. Ma di gran lunga.


Preferire è un conto. Considerare uguale chi lo fa perché segue il proprio impulso, egoismo o come lo vuoi chiamare e uno che non lo segue perché non vuol far del male a chi ama e lo ama è un po' troppo; c'è un mare di differenza


----------



## bruce (28 Marzo 2013)

non sono qui a detenere la verità, o a fare la paternale e men che meno a catechizzare....non sono un santo....mi è capitato tra l'altro da poco di fare un piccolo scivolone di cui mi pentirò per il resto della vita, quindi lungi da me erigermi a profeta.....





> a te capita di prendere dei rischi per fare delle cose che ti piace fare?


 dipende dai rischi....rischiare di perdere una famiglia, una compagna che stimo e amo, traviare un figlio e farlo pagare per le mie  cazzate, fargli vedere un mondo di schifezza per me è un grosso rischio....troppo alto.....e la vita non può ridursi tutta a questo....dev'esserci dell'altro....molto di più di così


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Preferire è un conto. Considerare chi lo fa perché segue il proprio impulso, egoismo o come lo vuoi chiamare e uno che non lo segue perché non vuol far del male a chi ama e lo ama c'è un mare di differenza.


Brunetta, se a te andrebbe bene uno che sogna e sogna di scopare altre donne e non lo fa, o non ci prova, perchè stai lì come un falco buon per te. Io non sono così. Affatto.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> non sono qui a detenere la verità, o a fare la paternale e men che meno a catechizzare....non sono un santo....mi è capitato tra l'altro da poco di fare un piccolo scivolone di cui mi pentirò per il resto della vita, quindi lungi da me erigermi a profeta..... dipende dai rischi....rischiare di perdere una famiglia, una compagna che stimo e amo, traviare un figlio e farlo pagare per le mie  cazzate, fargli vedere un mondo di schifezza per me è un grosso rischio....troppo alto.....e la vita non può ridursi tutta a questo....dev'esserci dell'altro....molto di più di così



Quindi il tuo trattato è dovuto al fatto che sei stato
liquidato:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> non sono qui a detenere la verità, o a fare la paternale e men che meno a catechizzare....non sono un santo*....mi è capitato tra l'altro da poco di fare un piccolo scivolone di cui mi pentirò per il resto della vita*, quindi lungi da me erigermi a profeta..... dipende dai rischi....rischiare di perdere una famiglia, una compagna che stimo e amo, traviare un figlio e farlo pagare per le mie cazzate, fargli vedere un mondo di schifezza per me è un grosso rischio....troppo alto.....e la vita non può ridursi tutta a questo....dev'esserci dell'altro....molto di più di così


Ah ecco, hai battuto la testa quindi.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Brunetta, se a te andrebbe bene uno che sogna e sogna di scopare altre donne e non lo fa, o non ci prova, perchè stai lì come un falco buon per te. Io non sono così. Affatto.


Se uno o una sta lì come un falco nessuno tradisce, neanche l'audace cavaliere della scopata in motel. Il discorso era un altro. Ti sei stufato bona così.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Se uno o una sta lì come un falco nessuno tradisce*, neanche l'audace cavaliere della scopata in motel. Il discorso era un altro. Ti sei stufato bona così.


Eh si. Come no. Ou. Il discorso è proprio quello. Non è un altro. Tu preferisci uno che non fa anche se vorrebbe, per paura (paura). Non per rispetto o che. Paura. Io no. Assolutamente.


----------



## bruce (28 Marzo 2013)

> Brunetta, se a te andrebbe bene uno che sogna e sogna di scopare altre donne e non lo fa, o non ci prova, perchè stai lì come un falco buon per te.


 il problema è provarlo che quella persona sogna....quello che voglio farti capire è soprattutto quello....perché nella maggior parte delle volte dovresti essere nella testa della gente per poterlo vedere.....chiunque potrebbe fare pensieri e non darlo a vedere....e tu rimarresti nella tua bella convinzione che quella persona pensi solo a te.....ma lo ripeto, nella vita, quel che conta sono i fatti.....il motivo per cui non li si fa poco importa....quello fa parte della tua coscienza


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh si. Come no. Ou. Il discorso è proprio quello. Non è un altro. Tu preferisci uno che non fa anche se vorrebbe, per paura (paura). Non per rispetto o che. Paura. Io no. Assolutamente.


Ho scritto chiaramente paura di fare del male a chi ama e lo ama, paura di rovinare una cosa bella, non la paura di chi sta con la ex signora Bobbit.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho scritto chiaramente paura di fare del male a chi ama e lo ama, paura di rovinare una cosa bella, non la paura di chi sta con la ex signora Bobbit.


Ma paura è paura. Non è paura di ferire chi si ama, Gesù. Quelli sono SCRUPOLI, è un'altra cosa. E' paura di fare un casino, paura di passare IO dei brutti quarti d'ora, ma nel momento in cui desidero un'altra persona a te, minchia, non ci sto pensando proprio. Ma è evidente. Essù.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> il problema è provarlo che quella persona sogna....quello che voglio farti capire è soprattutto quello....perché nella maggior parte delle volte dovresti essere nella testa della gente per poterlo vedere.....chiunque potrebbe fare pensieri e non darlo a vedere....e tu rimarresti nella tua bella convinzione che quella persona pensi solo a te.....ma lo ripeto, nella vita, quel che conta sono i fatti.....*il motivo per cui non li si fa poco importa*....quello fa parte della tua coscienza


io non darei così poca importanza alle motivazioni.


----------



## massinfedele (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah ecco, hai battuto la testa quindi.


madonna che tipaccio


----------



## bruce (28 Marzo 2013)

> Quindi il tuo trattato è dovuto al fatto che sei stato
> liquidato:mrgreen:


 non sono stato liquidato......mi sento solo una merda, il mio inferno personale.....per un semplice bacio sfuggito....nessuna relazione, nessun amore clandestino, nessuna scopata fuori casa.....pensa, per me già quello è il delirio


----------



## massinfedele (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> non sono qui a detenere la verità, o a fare la paternale e men che meno a catechizzare....non sono un santo....mi è capitato tra l'altro da poco di fare un piccolo scivolone di cui mi pentirò per il resto della vita, quindi lungi da me erigermi a profeta..... dipende dai rischi....rischiare di perdere una famiglia, una compagna che stimo e amo, traviare un figlio e farlo pagare per le mie  cazzate, fargli vedere un mondo di schifezza per me è un grosso rischio....troppo alto.....e la vita non può ridursi tutta a questo....dev'esserci dell'altro....molto di più di così


capito. dipende anche da quanto ti piace tradire, o no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> non sono stato liquidato......mi sento solo una merda, il mio inferno personale.....per un semplice bacio sfuggito....nessuna relazione, nessun amore clandestino, nessuna scopata fuori casa.....pensa, per me già quello è il delirio


eh ma perchè si vede che a te tradire è poco congeniale. Se ti fa stare male... non farlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> madonna che tipaccio





bruce ha detto:


> non sono stato liquidato......*mi sento solo una merda, il mio inferno personale.....per un semplice bacio sfuggito....nessuna relazione, nessun amore clandestino, nessuna scopata fuori casa.....pensa, per me già quello è il delirio*


No, anzi. Mi sa che ho ragione.


----------



## bruce (28 Marzo 2013)

se ti piace tradire, vivere nella menzogna e nella clandestinità forse hai qualche grosso problema....con te stesso e con il resto del mondo.....


----------



## massinfedele (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, anzi. Mi sa che ho ragione.


eh si', mi sa proprio di si. il tipaccio si riferiva alla capacità di esprimere il concetto con poche parole


----------



## massinfedele (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> se ti piace tradire, vivere nella menzogna e nella clandestinità forse hai qualche grosso problema....con te stesso e con il resto del mondo.....


questo è possibile. Io mi trovo bene sono con quelle che mi trombo alle spalle di mia moglie. Il resto del mondo lo aborro


----------



## massinfedele (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> non sono stato liquidato......mi sento solo una merda, il mio inferno personale.....per un semplice bacio sfuggito....nessuna relazione, nessun amore clandestino, nessuna scopata fuori casa.....pensa, per me già quello è il delirio


fatti una sega a tema. vieni e forse passa


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> se ti piace tradire, vivere nella menzogna e nella clandestinità forse hai qualche grosso problema....con te stesso e* con il resto del mondo*.....


Ehm. il resto del mondo è grandino. E' evidente che adesso tu ti senti molto in colpa per quel bacio. Ma com'è successo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> fatti una sega a tema. vieni e forse passa


Guarda che adesso sei HL, che di solito ha un linguaggio più forbito.


----------



## bruce (28 Marzo 2013)

> eh ma perchè si vede che a te tradire è poco congeniale. Se ti fa stare male... non farlo.


 embè....a meno che uno non sia masochista.....


----------



## massinfedele (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda che adesso sei HL, che di solito ha un linguaggio più forbito.


scusa, mi son lasciato andare, mi ritiro mogiamente.
ps bruce, prova però


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> in effetti era venuto in mente anche a me
> poi ho notato che manca la menata dell'allattamento
> :mrgreen:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::up:


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda che adesso sei HL, che di solito ha un linguaggio più forbito.


non è che potresti smetterla di maltrattarlo?


----------



## massinfedele (28 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non è che potresti smetterla di maltrattarlo?


grazie simo, hai notato com'è aggressiva?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> grazie simo, hai notato com'è aggressiva?



Senti, noi due ci capiamo sempre al volo no? quindi evita di dirlo a me altrimenti .... mmmmmm evvai con la sega!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## bruce (28 Marzo 2013)

> E' evidente che adesso tu ti senti molto in colpa per quel bacio. Ma com'è successo?


 semplice: una sera conosco una ragazza stupenda con un fisico da urlo, una di quelle che se va bene le vedi solo sui calendari, lei mi fa gli occhioni, io ci casco, mi parte l'ormone.....e track...per fortuna ci siam fermati lì....la cosa simpatica è che sono 10 anni che ho avuto a che fare con ragazze che mi han fatto le avance peggiori e ho sempre rifiutato e respinto.....quella sera no....proprio perchè con la mia compagna era un periodino di crisi e io ero con la testa altrove.....e uscivo troppo spesso.....


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non è che potresti smetterla di maltrattarlo?


eh ma parla come gioei, non va bene


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non è che potresti smetterla di maltrattarlo?


guarda che a lui piace. Mi chiede sempre di mandargli MP pieni di predicozzi e di severi giudizi. Ma forse non dovevo dirlo:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che a lui piace. Mi chiede sempre di mandargli MP pieni di predicozzi e di severi giudizi. Ma forse non dovevo dirlo:mrgreen:



A lui chi ?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh ma parla come gioei, non va bene


Il termine "sega" scuote le vostre moralità da matrone imputridite?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> semplice: una sera conosco una ragazza stupenda con un fisico da urlo, una di quelle che se va bene le vedi solo sui calendari, lei mi fa gli occhioni, io ci casco, mi parte l'ormone.....e track...per fortuna ci siam fermati lì....la cosa simpatica è che sono 10 anni che ho avuto a che fare con ragazze che mi han fatto le avance peggiori e ho sempre rifiutato e respinto.....quella sera no....proprio perchè con la mia compagna era un periodino di crisi e io ero con la testa altrove.....e uscivo troppo spesso.....


Scivolone. Capita. Sei umano. Ti do la buona condotta e tutte le attenuanti.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma paura è paura. Non è paura di ferire chi si ama, Gesù. Quelli sono SCRUPOLI, è un'altra cosa. E' paura di fare un casino, paura di passare IO dei brutti quarti d'ora, ma nel momento in cui desidero un'altra persona a te, minchia, non ci sto pensando proprio. Ma è evidente. Essù.


Tu sei fatto così. Altri riescono a pensare a più cose contemporaneamente :carneval:


----------



## massinfedele (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che a lui piace. Mi chiede sempre di mandargli MP pieni di predicozzi e di severi giudizi. Ma forse non dovevo dirlo:mrgreen:


sei in malafede (cit)


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A lui chi ?


hai ragione. A loro: Trombeur-Massy-HL


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> sei in malafede (cit)


sei un birbantello. Devo dirti qualcosa di più forte?


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> grazie simo, hai notato com'è aggressiva?


ti difendo io 



Minerva ha detto:


> eh ma parla come gioei, non va bene





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che a lui piace. Mi chiede sempre di mandargli MP pieni di predicozzi e di severi giudizi. Ma forse non dovevo dirlo:mrgreen:



:clava:


----------



## massinfedele (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scivolone. Capita. Sei umano. Ti do la buona condotta e tutte le attenuanti.


no, è veramente gravisssssimo. non ci sono scusanti. deve passarci il numero della tipa, chissà come sta adesso. piena di complessi. urge il nostro aiuto


----------



## bruce (28 Marzo 2013)

> Scivolone. Capita. Sei umano. Ti do la buona condotta e tutte le attenuanti.


 si tutti quelli con cui m i son confidato mi han risposto così....io però non riesco a perdonarmi


----------



## massinfedele (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei un birbantello. Devo dirti qualcosa di più forte?


dimmi che sono fedele


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il termine "sega" scuote le vostre moralità da matrone imputridite?


scherzi?
son qui che non controllo il tremore:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai ragione. A loro: Trombeur-Massy-HL


loro. sii chiara la prossima volta, di solito lo sei.:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> no, è veramente gravisssssimo. non ci sono scusanti. deve passarci il numero della tipa, chissà come sta adesso. piena di complessi. urge il nostro aiuto


il tuo no di certo


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> si tutti quelli con cui m i son confidato mi han risposto così....io però non riesco a perdonarmi


Senti di aver tradito te stesso?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ti difendo io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perdonami simy, non fai proprio paura. :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> ciao Bruce!
> finalmente tra noi !
> 
> :mrgreen:
> http://www.google.it/imgres?imgurl=...dhlUUaahB8qOswbOuIHICA&sqi=2&ved=0CJcBEPwdMA0


Se è lui gli do ragione a prescindere


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scherzi?
> son qui che non controllo il tremore:mrgreen:


.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> no, è veramente gravisssssimo. non ci sono scusanti. deve passarci il numero della tipa, chissà come sta adesso. piena di complessi. urge il nostro aiuto


('stardo) Hai ragione, serve sapere anche la sua versione.
...












dài, Bruce, si scherza ma capisco che tu ti senta in colpa. Però non è successo niente, dài. Non essere troppo severo con te stesso. Adesso sai che c'è una parte di te che potrebbe, in determinate situazioni, tradire. E' un tuo limite, non sei perfetto. Tutto qui.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scherzi?
> son qui che non controllo il tremore:mrgreen:


Ma quello è l'Alzhaimer.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> si tutti quelli con cui m i son confidato mi han risposto così....io però non riesco a perdonarmi


Forse sei un tipo severo nei giudizi. Quanti anni hai?


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello è l'Alzhaimer.


no, parkinson


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, parkinson


Vabbè.


----------



## massinfedele (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> si tutti quelli con cui m i son confidato mi han risposto così....io però non riesco a perdonarmi


passerà dai, non hai fatto nulla di serio. Piano piano lo supererai, e questa esperienza ti aiuterà ad evitare danni peggiori in futuro


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> per sesso esagerato non lo indenderà relativamente al peso o al volume? :mrgreen:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Forse ha in mente Rocco Siffredi :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro bisognerebbe capire se farsi una sega è tradimento o meno.


Leggendo i pensieri di BRuce fino ad ora... Se mentre la fai pensi ad una donna  che non sia tua moglie si tecnicamente stai tradendo ... :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> non sono qui a detenere la verità, o a fare la paternale e men che meno a catechizzare....non sono un santo....mi è capitato tra l'altro da poco di fare un piccolo scivolone di cui mi pentirò per il resto della vita, quindi lungi da me erigermi a profeta..... dipende dai rischi....rischiare di perdere una famiglia, una compagna che stimo e amo, traviare un figlio e farlo pagare per le mie  cazzate, fargli vedere un mondo di schifezza per me è un grosso rischio....troppo alto.....e la vita non può ridursi tutta a questo....dev'esserci dell'altro....molto di più di così


Dunque hai fatto un errore ... Amen mi stavo preoccupando


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> il problema è provarlo che quella persona sogna....quello che voglio farti capire è soprattutto quello....perché nella maggior parte delle volte dovresti essere nella testa della gente per poterlo vedere.....chiunque potrebbe fare pensieri e non darlo a vedere....e tu rimarresti nella tua bella convinzione che quella persona pensi solo a te.....ma lo ripeto, nella vita, quel che conta sono i fatti.....il motivo per cui non li si fa poco importa....quello fa parte della tua coscienza


Oddio   Ma perché dovrei analizzare i reconditi pensieri  di mio marito :sonar:?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio  Ma perché dovrei analizzare i reconditi pensieri di mio marito :sonar:?


ma dài... Bruce è andato in panico perchè si è trovato ad andare contro i suoi principi. Adesso sta cercando di razionalizzare, di comprendere la parte di sè che è andata fuori controllo...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> se ti piace tradire, vivere nella menzogna e nella clandestinità forse hai qualche grosso problema....con te stesso e con il resto del mondo.....


Forse se ti cambi il nick con Moralizzatore ... Ti si addice di più


----------



## lothar57 (28 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> no, è veramente gravisssssimo. non ci sono scusanti. deve passarci il numero della tipa, chissà come sta adesso. piena di complessi. urge il nostro aiuto



Ciao Highl...si concordo..ma scherziamo???? dare 2baci ad un'altra donna...be' e'la nostra amata moglie poverina???...non si puo'proprio...io non dormirei piu'la notte..se baciassi un'altra...anche tu amico vero??


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> fatti una sega a tema. vieni e forse passa


Una sega a tema? Tema penitenziale ?????


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> il problema è provarlo che quella persona sogna....quello che voglio farti capire è soprattutto quello....perché nella maggior parte delle volte dovresti essere nella testa della gente per poterlo vedere.....*chiunque potrebbe fare pensieri e non darlo a vedere....e tu rimarresti nella tua bella convinzione che quella persona pensi solo a te.....*


Caspita hai ragione...
Pensa che rosicamento se un giorno io scoprissi che mentre non dormo pensando alla crisi, al mutuo, all'Inter, al Governo, a quale scuola sia la migliore per mio figlio, alle bollette, ecc. mia moglie dorme beatamente sognando Beckham o, ancora peggio, Seedorf.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> semplice: una sera conosco una ragazza stupenda con un fisico da urlo, una di quelle che se va bene le vedi solo sui calendari, lei mi fa gli occhioni, io ci casco, mi parte l'ormone.....e track...per fortuna ci siam fermati lì....la cosa simpatica è che sono 10 anni che ho avuto a che fare con ragazze che mi han fatto le avance peggiori e ho sempre rifiutato e respinto.....quella sera no....proprio perchè con la mia compagna era un periodino di crisi e io ero con la testa altrove.....e uscivo troppo spesso.....


Ammazza' pari pari ad un delinquente  e dopo ciò non ci dormi la notte? Tu hai fatto uno scivolino -ino


----------



## massinfedele (28 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Highl...si concordo..ma scherziamo???? dare 2baci ad un'altra donna...be' e'la nostra amata moglie poverina???...non si puo'proprio...io non dormirei piu'la notte..se baciassi un'altra...anche tu amico vero??


a chi lo dici lothar. me ne guardo bene dal baciare altre, meglio anal senza coinvolgimenti


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> si tutti quelli con cui m i son confidato mi han risposto così....io però non riesco a perdonarmi


Allora frustati  no cerco di esser seria ma capperino hai baciato una gnocca e ti sei pentito quanto basta ... Se sei credente confessati, non fare più certe cosa c'è è finisce lì ....comunque anche io ti assolvo per mancanza di consecutio


----------



## lothar57 (28 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ammazza' pari pari ad un delinquente  e dopo ciò non ci dormi la notte? Tu hai fatto uno scivolino -ino



ma non sminuire la gravita'Fiamma bella......ha fatto cosa da cilicio..per 1 mese...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> a chi lo dici lothar. me ne guardo bene dal baciare altre, meglio anal senza coinvolgimenti


ah sei un super fedele pure tu amico..non dubitavo....si bacia solo la moglie no???:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dài... Bruce è andato in panico perchè si è trovato ad andare contro i suoi principi. Adesso sta cercando di razionalizzare, di comprendere la parte di sè che è andata fuori controllo...


Ma così manda fuori controllo gli altri :mrgreen:


----------



## devastata (28 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> secondo te come potrebbe configurarsi come tradimento la masturbazione essendo un atto che compie in solitaria?



Per certi versi lo è, se hai vicino a te chi ti desidera e lo fai solo per 'pigrizia mentale'.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Caspita hai ragione...
> Pensa che rosicamento se un giorno io scoprissi che mentre non dormo pensando alla crisi, al mutuo, all'Inter, al Governo, a quale scuola sia la migliore per mio figlio, alle bollette, ecc. mia moglie dorme beatamente *sognando Beckham o, ancora peggio, Seedorf*.


Ti fai problemi per il tuo lato B?


----------



## massinfedele (28 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ah sei un super fedele pure tu amico..non dubitavo....si bacia solo la moglie no???:mrgreen:


regola di base che non bisogna mai violare


----------



## lothar57 (28 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> regola di base che non bisogna mai violare



ci mancherebbe carissimo...io sono ligio..non ho mai sgarrato.....proprio le altre donne non le vedo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti fai problemi per il tuo lato B?


Era un aspetto che non avevo considerato... leasantry:


----------



## devastata (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> e perché non evitare di andarci se sai che potresti inciampare?



Sei andato al mercato?

Troppe pagine per capire il motivo della predica.


----------



## massinfedele (28 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ci mancherebbe carissimo...io sono ligio..non ho mai sgarrato.....proprio le altre donne non le vedo.


a chi lo dici, è anche vero che prendendole da dietro sembrano tutte uguali


----------



## lothar57 (28 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> a chi lo dici, è anche vero che prendendole da dietro sembrano tutte uguali



vero....adesso poi che uso il gel durex invece che vaselina...


----------



## Daniele (28 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero....adesso poi che uso il gel durex invece che vaselina...


Con tanta pazienza e tanta vaselina, anche l'elefante riuscì a farsi la formichina!


----------



## lothar57 (28 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Con tanta pazienza e tanta vaselina, anche l'elefante riuscì a farsi la formichina!


ahahahahha..ti ho approvato di cuore..vedi???quando vuoi non sei invornito.....grande Dan!


----------



## fruitbasket (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> Tradire è sempre sbagliato e vi dimostro perchè....
> 
> la mia esperienza mi dice che ci sono 2 tipi di tradimento
> 
> ...


Tutto bello e tutto giusto, sulla carta.
Poi accade che una coppia attraversa una fase di casini più o meno seri, si perde il dialogo, il sesso si dirada e puff... accade il patatrac.
Il tradimento denuncia a mio parere una insoddisfazione, non necessariamente sempre e solo sessuale o sentimentale. E' l'acme della crisi. Perchè bisogna arrivarci? perchè siamo degli uomini e siamo soggetti all'errore, perchè fino a che l'episodio traumatico non ci fa suonare il campanello d'allarme in testa spesso non lo si vuole vedere.
Bisogna arrivarci per forza? certo che no. Anzi, possibilmente no. Ma dipende dalle circostanze interne ed esterne alla coppia. I tradimenti si assomigliano tutti, ma il clima e l'ambiente che ha portato alla loro maturazione è diverso da ciascuno. E' facile generalizzare e soprattutto è ovvio che sia "sbagliato sbagliare"!! 
Ma è ancora più sbagliato mettere la testa sotto la sabbia, guardare solo l'episodio in se senza voler considerare il contesto in cui quel fatto è maturato.


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Highl...si concordo..ma scherziamo???? dare 2baci ad un'altra donna...be' e'la nostra amata moglie poverina???...non si puo'proprio...io non dormirei piu'la notte..se baciassi un'altra...anche tu amico vero??





Highlander ha detto:


> a chi lo dici lothar. me ne guardo bene dal baciare altre, meglio anal senza coinvolgimenti





lothar57 ha detto:


> ah sei un super fedele pure tu amico..non dubitavo....si bacia solo la moglie no???:mrgreen:





Highlander ha detto:


> regola di base che non bisogna mai violare





lothar57 ha detto:


> ci mancherebbe carissimo...io sono ligio..non ho mai sgarrato.....proprio le altre donne non le vedo.






lothar57 ha detto:


> vero....adesso poi che uso il gel durex invece che vaselina...


:sbatti:


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> a chi lo dici, è anche vero che prendendole da dietro sembrano tutte uguali


m'ero persa questa

:sbatti:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahha..ti ho approvato di cuore..vedi???quando vuoi non sei invornito.....grande Dan!


Madonna Micio, ma questa era vecchia quasi quanto te.


----------



## Zod (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> come evitare il tradimento? pensare sempre, in qualsiasi istante, quale possano essere le conseguenze sul coniuge/compagno o eventuali figli se la cosa venisse resa trasparente e alla luce del sole....perchè ricordate che la coscienza morde....e fà tanto male


Sono due filosofie diverse:

- ció che non è noto ai più non è reale: l'albero che cade nella foresta deserta non fa rumore
- la realtá è la veritá dei fatti: l'albero che cade fa rumore anche nella foresta deserta

Chi opta per la prima scuola di pensiero non vede il male nel tradire finchè non viene scoperto, chi opta per la seconda sá che il suo rapporto ufficiale è finito, anche se ancora nessuno lo sà.

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La codardia è il peggiore dei vizi? Se la codardia nel tradimento non è certo la galera ma il timore di rovinare una cosa bella a cui si tiene , la chiameresti ancora codardia e la considereresti negativa?


Ma forse chi ha scelto di tradire
Non ha nessun timore di rovinare un bel niente
Perchè magari per lui non è più una cosa bella
o forse non lo è mai stata

o peggio ancora era bella solo per uno dei due!

E si dice quando mi becca, vedrò il da farsi, intanto adesso ho trovato qualcosa o qualcuno che mi interessa di più.


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma forse chi ha scelto di tradire
> Non ha nessun timore di rovinare un bel niente
> Perchè magari per lui non è più una cosa bella
> o forse non lo è mai stata
> ...


Ciao,

girala come vuoi ...

non avrà timore di tradire, ma ha timore di affrontare la sua situazione e soprattutto la vita ...

Che ragionamenti sono? Che senso ha? Che giustificazioni sono?

Perché a casa non è più bello ... allora vattene e non rompere!
Oppure, perché non lo è mai stato ... chi ti ha costretto? Ma vattene che fai meglio!
Era bello solo per uno dei due ... che ha fatto la carità? Ma va la!

Una persona così è un perdente è un fallito!

Nei tuoi ragionamenti, c'è spesso quel sottofondo, che in una coppia si rema contro,
e prima di rimanere fregato, me la godo ... perché sono più furbo ...

Mah ... 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (28 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Con tanta pazienza e tanta vaselina, anche l'elefante riuscì a farsi la formichina!


mi piacerebbe vedere come fa


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> girala come vuoi ...
> 
> ...


sai oggi pomeriggio non pensavo a queste cose, perchè ero molto felice di me.
Mi sono messo lì e avevo di nuovo la mente sgombra, e finalmente nella mia testa si stagliava tutta sta sonata che ho imparato quest'inverno. 

Poi la mente è stata di nuovo offuscata da riflessioni che ora gentilmente ti porgo.

Allora ma siamo davvero sicuri, che dopo tanti anni che siamo assieme, sia proprio bello quello che c'è tra di noi?
Sia così bello, irrinunciabile, unico speciale...?

E guardo mia moglie che ama il suo tran tran quotidiano, lei lo chiama così: lei non vuole casini, non vuole impicci, non vuole seccature...

Insomma tradire è brutto...
Ma comunque sia chi lo fa, non penso certo che abbia l'intenzione di rovinare qualcosa che per lui è bellissimo no?
Cosa faccio? Ho un diamante in mano, e lo getto nel cesso? Sonti deficente?

Secondo me, allora, uno sceglie la via del tradimento, perchè non considera più quello che ha, una realtà così unica e speciale, magari sto diamante non è che sia poi così brillante, guarda assomiglia ad un vetro...

Insomma si dice, ok, male che mi vada, mi becca, me le busco e amen

IN COPPIA: Ma porco can, porca miseria, NOI non possiamo pensare, valutare, anche per l'altro.
Altro che noi, proprio il tradimento ci svela che non siamo proprio un NOI ma sempre e solo UN IO ( magari macroscopico, egogentrico, egoista, pezzo di merda...tutto quel che vuoi, approfittatore, cafone, subdolo, irascibile....) e un TU. Un casso di TU che ha SPOSATO questo IO.

Ma come mai ciò ci viene così naturale, così spontaneo dico io, pensare con la testa dell'altro eh?
Pensare che quello che NOI pensiamo del NOSTRO matrimonio o rapporto sia quello che pensa l'altro...

Ma è lì che ci fottiamo porco casso...
Tu agogni il tuo tran tran, ma io lì muoio di inedia...porco casso...

E me le ricordo benissimo certe cose sai? Eccome me le ricordo...
Ero felice io? NO
Recalcitravo, inveivo, brontolavo: IO non mi sento amato da TE.
Ed eccomi totalmente incapace, TOTALMENTE INCAPACE di pensare che forse TU eri in difficoltà ad amarmi.

Perchè è impegnativo amare una persona no? Sempre e comunque tutti i giorni della nostra vita.

Ed eccomi lì alla ricerca di amore, come un lupo rapace....

Io non sono uno che tradisce, te le faccio per davanti...ti dico...io mi vedo con altre donne....perchè cerco in loro quello che non ho da te....quello che ti ostini a non darmi....QUELLO DI CUI IO HO BISOGNO.

E ho trovato sai?
O casso se ho trovato...
Ma poi si tornava sempre sulla terra...

COnte, ti prego, non sognare con me, quello che io ho te lo do volentieri, ok conte guarda ci divertiamo un pasto assieme, ma ok, adesso torna a casa che è mattina oramai...torna a casa che hai una moglie e una famiglia.

E io si, cara....è vero ho una moglie e una famiglia...ma che non mi aspetta...che se ne frega di me...
Una volta che io ho esaurito i miei compiti....che casso se ne fanno di me? Rompo no?

Sai io sono ingombrante...no?
Ecco la fottutissima ragione perchè sono qui con te, nel tuo letto...che io di sesso mi stanco molto presto...perchè è sempre la solita cagata.

Bon sai Sienne che cosa ho scoperto negli anni? 
Eh che il mio fottutissimo bisogno di essere amato è solo na fottutissima sega che mi sono messo in testa.

E mandata a fare in culo quella sega...che cosa mi ritrovo?

Che non me frega un casso.
Io amo ogni cosa che mi piace, dalla più piccola alla più grande, e mi perdo nel mio amore. Mi ci perdo a tal punto che non provo più sentimenti, se non uno generale, che suona con: SONO FELICE DI VIVERE. FELICE DI VIVERE.

Mi perdo con quella fiducia che alla fine troverò il riposo dalle mille fatiche, la soluzione a tutti i dibattiti interioei, la luce alla fine del tunnel...

Perchè io sono così...uno che cerca, che trova si, ma poi cerca ancora...

Ma che i traditi riflettano che se lui o lei si perde dietro un'altra persona...è forse perchè...lui o lei non ci trova così unici e speciali come crediamo di essere per il solo fatto che siamo legati a lui o a lei.

Dopo tanti anni...possiamo anche dirci bravi che abbiamo saputo pazientare e sopportarci.

Ma in do vai eh?
In do vai dopo tanti anni?

ECCO perchè un Lothar SA che sua moglie lo prenderebbe a calci e a pugni, ma non lo caccerebbe mai di casa...

Perchè BENE O MALE le piaccia o meno è vissuta con LUI.

Ed è difficile vivere a metà una convivenza, ed è facilissimo vivere un amore tra amanti, mettendo in gioco solo la parte che ci va.


----------



## Eliade (28 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> Tradire è sempre sbagliato e vi dimostro perchè....
> 
> la mia esperienza mi dice che ci sono 2 tipi di tradimento
> 
> ...


OMG, ogni tanto arriva un/una filosofo...
Benvenuto/a


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> a chi lo dici, è anche vero che prendendole da dietro sembrano tutte uguali







​
cioé, anche il gattone si è difeso bene, ma questa è la perla del giorno.


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> sai oggi pomeriggio non pensavo a queste cose, perchè ero molto felice di me.
> Mi sono messo lì e avevo di nuovo la mente sgombra, e finalmente nella mia testa si stagliava tutta sta sonata che ho imparato quest'inverno.
> 
> Poi la mente è stata di nuovo offuscata da riflessioni che ora gentilmente ti porgo.
> ...


Ciao Conte,

vado ora a memoria ... forse ricordo alcune cose erroneamente ...  ...

La base del tuo matrimonio, non è stato l'amore. E non fa niente, 
a nessuno deve interessare il perché e percome. È stata una vostra decisione. 
Tu poi lo hai cercato nella coppia e, come dici, forse non hai colto, che lei era
soltanto in difficoltà ad amarti. Ma è difficile, cercare qualcosa che alla base
già non cera in una certa dimensione, di qui tu, avresti avuto bisogno. 
È difficile ... molto difficile ... e ci sono tante di quelle sfumature, che con le 
parole scritte non si possono trasmettere. 
Tu parli di coppia e di voler sapere cosa pensa l'altro. Non so come fai tu,
io penso poco a ciò. Io chiedo. E con gli anni, abbiamo notato, che bisogna andare
sempre più nel dettaglio. Io non parto da cosa pensa lui. Io parto da cosa penso,
vivo, dico a lui. Lui dice la sua ... e si parla tanto ... di tutto e di più. 

Poi hai iniziato a cercare di cui avevi bisogno fuori e lo hai detto. Dove 
sta qui il tradimento, scusa? Dove sta??? Hai espresso il tuo malessere?
Hai espresso, che così per te non va bene, perciò vado fuori a fare un giro?
Si, e allora perché parli che tu sei un traditore? 
E questo che non capisco ... fai credere una cosa per un'altra. 

L'amore lo hai trovato. Si, mi ricordo. Ma mi ricordo pure, che ti
sei ritrovato in una situazione molto difficile ... 
o lei o tua moglie che stava molto male ...
Hai fatto una scelta. Come peraltro, anche la tua trovata lei ...
Ma anche tua moglie ha scelto. Avete scelto tutti ... 

La porta di casa tua, è sempre aperta ... e tu lo sai. 
Tua moglie lo sa ... ha le sue cose ... e anche lei è cresciuta 
avendo avuto le sue lotte ... 

Conte, ora sembra che tu sia arrivato ad un buon resoconto con 
la vita ... e sei felice di vivere!!!
Ed era proprio di quello che si parlava ieri ... sta tutto dentro noi
e nelle piccole cose a torno a noi. 

Ma tu parti quasi sempre da te, quando si tratta di parlare di traditori. 
Non differenzi, che molti hanno basato però la base su un certo sentimento. 
La partenza è completamente differente!!! 
Se alla base, c'è questo dannato sentimento ... e poi noti che non c'è più come
una volta, la storia cambia radicalmente! Non si è muti. Uno si chiede, cosa
è cambiato ... cosa ci è successo ... se cera, perché ora non c'è più????
Poi ci sono tante sfaccettature, che riportarli ora ... bisognerebbe riscrivere 
il forum. Ma nella maggior parte di questi casi, si parla di TRADIMENTO vero! 
Far credere una cosa all'altra parte che non è, far credere, che il tutto ancora
ne vale la pena e che tutto brilla!!! Conte NON È LA STESSA COSA!!!

Io non ti capisco ... tu hai fatto una cosa ... che con quello che scrivi, non 
corrisponde! Tu lo hai detto ... e lei lo ha accettato. 
Dove sta qui la fregatura?
Perché continui con quelle battute, che fanno credere un'altra cosa. 
Tu non sei un traditore. Tu hai allargato il tuo rapporto, perché per te
non andava bene, anche se all'inizio lo hai cercato dentro. 
Non è una fregatura, poiché siete partiti differentemente ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> vado ora a memoria ... forse ricordo alcune cose erroneamente ...  ...
> 
> ...


No non sono un traditore...
Ma io mi sono fatto solo una riflessione generale dopo aver letto lo scambio di battute tra Joey e Brunetta.
E sono andato a leggermi qualcosa sul manicheismo.
Allora chiediamoci se per caso non veniamo traditi perchè quella cosa c'è solo da una parte, mentre per quello che sceglie di tradire, quella cosa non c'è più da tempo.

Una cosa sono sicuro.
Se mia moglie avesse detto che se esco con altre lei ci resta male, io non ci sarei mai uscito.
Invece ha detto, fai pure, basta che non ti metti nei casini.

Allora ok siamo partiti differentemente da mille strade diverse...

Ma scusatemi: IO mi bacio le mani, che pitosto del mare di dolore che leggo qui, meglio non aver MAI amato, meglio non essere mai stato amato...

Se le conseguenze possono essere queste: dio me ne scampi...

Ok...Cristo...in croce ci sei andato tu, per fortuna, altrimenti se toccava a me, cambiavo religion...

Tutto sto amore di coppia, non lo capisco...

E pensa alla mia macroscopica ingenuità...
A due mesi dal matrimonio ci fu quella che mi fece credere che da sposati, tanto ci si tradisce tutti quanti...
Ma basta non dirlo...

Che ne so io della vita di coppia altrui?NULLA

Conosco solo la mia.

Ci hanno detto che non siamo coppia, allora ci siamo messi a ridere e abbiamo coniato il termine scapoli sposati.

Che la parola d'ordine è sciallanza!:smile:

Però non ho mai tradito...ma pigliar per il culo si...

Però mia moglie dice sempre che non è cretina...e che se mi becca non me la perdona e la pago per il resto dei miei giorni...


----------



## sienne (29 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No non sono un traditore...
> Ma io mi sono fatto solo una riflessione generale dopo aver letto lo scambio di battute tra Joey e Brunetta.
> E sono andato a leggermi qualcosa sul manicheismo.
> Allora chiediamoci *se per caso non veniamo traditi perchè quella cosa c'è solo da una parte, mentre per quello che sceglie di tradire, quella cosa non c'è più da tempo.*
> ...


Ciao,

Non vado cronologicamente, se no perdo il filo  ...

2. Neretto
Vedi! Tu hai parlato! Tu sei andato da lei e glielo hai detto. 
Perché base o non base, probabilmente, in qualche angolo
dei tuoi mille casini, sapevi, che non era giusto farlo. E lei,
donna più avanti dei suoi tempi, ha detto solo, non metterti
nei casini. È molto più complice lei, di quello che tu qui fai credere. 

1. Neretto
Ma è ovvio, che il più delle volte è, perché da una parte c'è un
malessere, una insoddisfazione, un qualcosa che si è cambiato. 
Certo, è una spiegazione. Ma non giustifica, poi la scelta. Perché
diamine, non prendere il toro per le corna! O la va, o la spacca.
Ma questo gironzolare come mosche, come scarafaggi, per non essere 
beccati ... ahhh che bella scelta del kaiser! Non venirmi a dire che poi 
si sta meglio! Leggi le storie ... stranamente, poi vogliono ritornare a
casa, con la coda tra le gambe. 
Poi ci sono tanti casi, avvolte il malessere viene percepito da 
entrambi, ma ci si trova in una spirale ... e uno tradisce. 
Oppure il problema sta in uno solo, crisi personale o quant'altro ecc.

Tu dici, perché tutti questi casini per questo dannato sentimento. 
Eppure tu questo dannato sentimento, con una donna lo hai provato  ...

Personalmente, credo, che alla base di tutto, non è il sentimento il problema.
Guardati in torno! Guardati! A me sembra, che c'è molta malattia attorno 
a noi. Devi ... è così ... per tutta la vita ... ecc. Ma che caspita è questa cosa?
Non so quanta consapevolezza ci sia. Molti seguono, come se fosse uno skript,
il percorso. E strada facendo si rendono conto, mahh, non è proprio così 
semplice come vogliono fare credere, che se l'amore c'è, tutto è possibile ecc.
Qua ora c'è il nulla ... e sai perché? Perché NULLA spesso hanno fatto! Da niente,
niente esce! 

Vedi, mia suocera, una volta si è messa a spiegare a mia figlia come è l'andazzo.
Bella mai, studierai, troverai il tuo principe, ti sposerai e farei figli e sarai tanto felice.
Ma che boiata è questo!!! Queste stramaledetto boiate, consapevolmente o no,
ci vengono trasmesse! La vita non è una favola! La vita è un percorso difficile.
È un percorso di ricerca ecc. ecc. è tante cose ... 

Qui, secondo me, c'è l'errore. Ci si comincia a piegare, a storciliare, a fare casini,
per non infrangere quel sogno, quella favola ... quell'idea ... 
No, l'insegnamento dovrebbe essere, bada bella mia, quando noti che qualcosa
non va più, lo dovresti dire, sai bella, se no iniziano i casini ecc. 

OK. tu miri sul sentimento ... io miro su questa cultura ... miro, che se non sei
chiaro ... fai solo casini! e soprattutto tanto male! 

Perciò ti chiedo nuovamente, perché alcuni dei tuoi interventi? 
Perché? Non danno senso? Tu non hai tradito ... perché allora dai sostegno 
tramite giustificazioni al tradimento? 

sienne


----------



## bruce (29 Marzo 2013)

> Sono due filosofie diverse:
> 
> - ció che non è noto ai più non è reale: l'albero che cade nella foresta deserta non fa rumore
> - la realtá è la veritá dei fatti: l'albero che cade fa rumore anche nella foresta deserta
> ...


 io non credo alle filosofie....credo piuttosto al mondo che ci circonda e che ci travia, che ci dà un'interpretazione di normalità....bhè lo fanno tutti allora che male c'è? facciamolo, è dalla notte dei tempi che succede....un mondo che sempre di più porta la gente all'egoismo, al vivere solo per sé stessi, per soddisfare i propri bisogni, i propri sogni, le proprie perversioni, del vivere sempre e costantemente nuove emozioni, nuove esperienze, le cose che durano sono noiose, non c'è più nulla di importante, neanche la famiglia, solo noi stessi.....ci si separa? che male c'è....tanto un figlio si adatta....si come no...tanto un figlio non saprà mai che sei una puttana o un puttaniere, tanto il sesso non è una cosa bella, è solo perversione, tanto posso raccontare tutte le balle che voglio agli altri....ma a me stesso no....non me le posso raccontare.....cinismo....cinismo e ancora cinismo...ce lo insegna la società, ce lo insegnano i nostri politici, degrado, qualche psicologo puttaniere ti verrà a die addirittura che tradire fa bene alla coppia.....avanti così che và bene....possiamo farci sopra della filosofia, possiamo tentare di elevare la cosa per sentirci meno in colpa....stà di fatto che un crimine rimane un crimine, anche se ci metti poesia.....e tenti di farlo apparire più complesso di quello che è....


----------



## massinfedele (29 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> io non credo alle filosofie....credo piuttosto al mondo che ci circonda e che ci travia, che ci dà un'interpretazione di normalità....bhè lo fanno tutti allora che male c'è? facciamolo, è dalla notte dei tempi che succede....un mondo che sempre di più porta la gente all'egoismo, al vivere solo per sé stessi, per soddisfare i propri bisogni, i propri sogni, le proprie perversioni, del vivere sempre e costantemente nuove emozioni, nuove esperienze, le cose che durano sono noiose, non c'è più nulla di importante, neanche la famiglia, solo noi stessi.....ci si separa? che male c'è....tanto un figlio si adatta....si come no...tanto un figlio non saprà mai che sei una puttana o un puttaniere, tanto il sesso non è una cosa bella, è solo perversione, tanto posso raccontare tutte le balle che voglio agli altri....ma a me stesso no....non me le posso raccontare.....cinismo....cinismo e ancora cinismo...ce lo insegna la società, ce lo insegnano i nostri politici, degrado, qualche psicologo puttaniere ti verrà a die addirittura che tradire fa bene alla coppia.....avanti così che và bene....possiamo farci sopra della filosofia, possiamo tentare di elevare la cosa per sentirci meno in colpa....stà di fatto che un crimine rimane un crimine, anche se ci metti poesia.....e tenti di farlo apparire più complesso di quello che è....


ma vedi, se tu sei convinto, come chiaramente sembri essere, che tradire sia negativo, puoi tranquillamente non farlo. Non vedo davvero quale sia il problema. Altri non la pensano come te e si comportano di conseguenza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> io non credo alle filosofie....credo piuttosto al mondo che ci circonda e che ci travia, che ci dà un'interpretazione di normalità....bhè lo fanno tutti allora che male c'è? facciamolo, è dalla notte dei tempi che succede....un mondo che sempre di più porta la gente all'egoismo, al vivere solo per sé stessi, per soddisfare i propri bisogni, i propri sogni, le proprie perversioni, del vivere sempre e costantemente nuove emozioni, nuove esperienze, le cose che durano sono noiose, non c'è più nulla di importante, neanche la famiglia, solo noi stessi.....ci si separa? che male c'è....tanto un figlio si adatta....si come no...tanto un figlio non saprà mai che sei una puttana o un puttaniere, tanto il sesso non è una cosa bella, è solo perversione, tanto posso raccontare tutte le balle che voglio agli altri....ma a me stesso no....non me le posso raccontare.....cinismo....cinismo e ancora cinismo...ce lo insegna la società, ce lo insegnano i nostri politici, degrado, qualche psicologo puttaniere ti verrà a die addirittura che tradire fa bene alla coppia.....avanti così che và bene....possiamo farci sopra della filosofia, possiamo tentare di elevare la cosa per sentirci meno in colpa....stà di fatto che un crimine rimane un crimine, anche se ci metti poesia.....e tenti di farlo apparire più complesso di quello che è....


io penso che tu sia stato fortunato
il cancro della nostra società malata ti si è presentato nelle vesti di una biondona da sballo, come nella migliore letteratura delle tentazioni

hai avuto la fortuna di avvertire tutta la potenza di questa entità tentatrice che è il diavolo
ti si è aperta davanti una specie di visione di quello che accadrebbe se ti lasciassi andare
dovresti essere molto felice, perchè da questo momento tormentato trarrai una coscienza che ti guiderà a non commettere più il male

quindi che dire?
alleluia


----------



## Simy (29 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> io non credo alle filosofie....credo piuttosto al mondo che ci circonda e che ci travia, che ci dà un'interpretazione di normalità....bhè lo fanno tutti allora che male c'è? facciamolo, è dalla notte dei tempi che succede....un mondo che sempre di più porta la gente all'egoismo, al vivere solo per sé stessi, per soddisfare i propri bisogni, i propri sogni, le proprie perversioni, del vivere sempre e costantemente nuove emozioni, nuove esperienze, le cose che durano sono noiose, non c'è più nulla di importante, neanche la famiglia, solo noi stessi.....ci si separa? che male c'è....tanto un figlio si adatta....si come no...tanto un figlio non saprà mai che sei una puttana o un puttaniere, tanto il sesso non è una cosa bella, è solo perversione, tanto posso raccontare tutte le balle che voglio agli altri....ma a me stesso no....non me le posso raccontare.....cinismo....cinismo e ancora cinismo...ce lo insegna la società, ce lo insegnano i nostri politici, degrado, qualche psicologo puttaniere ti verrà a die addirittura che tradire fa bene alla coppia.....avanti così che và bene....possiamo farci sopra della filosofia, possiamo tentare di elevare la cosa per sentirci meno in colpa....stà di fatto che un crimine rimane un crimine, anche se ci metti poesia.....e tenti di farlo apparire più complesso di quello che è....


sai che non ti seguo? 
non capisco sta "polemica" che stai facendo! (e nemmeno l'uso indiscriminato dei puntini di sospensione :unhappy
hai fatto una cazzata; e va bene. non mi pare una cosa esagerata nè tantomeno una cosa degna di un dramma.
in ogni caso hai capito che non sei ferrato per il tradimento: stop, da ora in poi non lo farai più visto che ti fa questo effetto


----------



## sybill (29 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> io non credo alle filosofie....credo piuttosto al mondo che ci circonda e che ci travia, che ci dà un'interpretazione di normalità....bhè lo fanno tutti allora che male c'è? facciamolo, è dalla notte dei tempi che succede....un mondo che sempre di più porta la gente all'egoismo, al vivere solo per sé stessi, per soddisfare i propri bisogni, i propri sogni, le proprie perversioni, del vivere sempre e costantemente nuove emozioni, nuove esperienze, le cose che durano sono noiose, non c'è più nulla di importante, neanche la famiglia, solo noi stessi.....ci si separa? che male c'è....tanto un figlio si adatta....si come no...tanto un figlio non saprà mai che sei una puttana o un puttaniere, tanto il sesso non è una cosa bella, è solo perversione, tanto posso raccontare tutte le balle che voglio agli altri....ma a me stesso no....non me le posso raccontare.....cinismo....cinismo e ancora cinismo...ce lo insegna la società, ce lo insegnano i nostri politici, degrado, qualche psicologo puttaniere ti verrà a die addirittura che tradire fa bene alla coppia.....avanti così che và bene....possiamo farci sopra della filosofia, possiamo tentare di elevare la cosa per sentirci meno in colpa....stà di fatto che un crimine rimane un crimine, anche se ci metti poesia.....e tenti di farlo apparire più complesso di quello che è....


ci fossero più persone che la pensano come te Bruce:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> io non credo alle filosofie....credo piuttosto al mondo che ci circonda e che ci travia, che ci dà un'interpretazione di normalità....bhè lo fanno tutti allora che male c'è? facciamolo, è dalla notte dei tempi che succede....un mondo che sempre di più porta la gente all'egoismo, al vivere solo per sé stessi, per soddisfare i propri bisogni, i propri sogni, le proprie perversioni, del vivere sempre e costantemente nuove emozioni, nuove esperienze, le cose che durano sono noiose, non c'è più nulla di importante, neanche la famiglia, solo noi stessi.....ci si separa? che male c'è....tanto un figlio si adatta....si come no...tanto un figlio non saprà mai che sei una puttana o un puttaniere, tanto il sesso non è una cosa bella, è solo perversione, tanto posso raccontare tutte le balle che voglio agli altri....ma a me stesso no....non me le posso raccontare.....cinismo....cinismo e ancora cinismo...ce lo insegna la società, ce lo insegnano i nostri politici, degrado, qualche psicologo puttaniere ti verrà a die addirittura che tradire fa bene alla coppia.....avanti così che và bene....possiamo farci sopra della filosofia, possiamo tentare di elevare la cosa per sentirci meno in colpa....stà di fatto che un crimine rimane un crimine, anche se ci metti poesia.....e tenti di farlo apparire più complesso di quello che è....


Ma tu quanti anni hai? Se è possibile saperlo, dico.


----------



## Simy (29 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu quanti anni hai? Se è possibile saperlo, dico.


ma stai facendo una statistica sull'età media degli utenti del forum?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma stai facendo una statistica sull'età media degli utenti del forum?


No. Ma è importante sapere quanti anni ha chi scrive in un certo modo. Devo spiegarti perchè?


----------



## Simy (29 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Ma è importante sapere quanti anni ha chi scrive in un certo modo. Devo spiegarti perchè?


no, credo di riuscire ad arrivarci da sola :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Non vado cronologicamente, se no perdo il filo  ...
> 
> ...


Ecco vedi sulle boiate siamo partiti che entrambi avevamo già gustato nelle carni che quelle della nonna erano boiate.

Ma a fare certe cose c'è sempre una componente di rischio no?

Vediamolo...
Una mia amica mi ha sempre detto che lei se ne frega delle "defezioni" del marito...perchè tanto sa che poi torna a casa....
Le botte di allegria, chiamiamole così, neanche scalfiscono il rapporto...

Però lei dice, se mi abbandona per un'altra donna il discorso cambia eccome cambia...

Non so il perchè dei miei interventi...
Mi si stagliano nella mente e io li butto fuori così come vengono

Alla faccia di quelli che dicono che io li medito apposta per ferire....

Come vengono vengono...

Ma non hanno mai un perchè o una mira...

Non giustifico il tradimento...
Ma dico solo che appunto è na cazzata
di cui non vale la pena darsi troppa pena...( IMHO)

Insomma per me essere cornuto o meno...
Non me ne frega na cippa...

Ma se mia moglie mi lascia e se ne va con un'altro...

Mi brucia il culo.

Perchè ha preferito un altro al posto mio.

( e non mi interessano sai i perchè)


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Ma è importante sapere quanti anni ha chi scrive in un certo modo. Devo spiegarti perchè?


Lo sai che Persa si era intestardita che io fossi un tredicenne?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bruce (29 Marzo 2013)

> Ma tu quanti anni hai? Se è possibile saperlo, dico


 abbastanza da avere una figlia di 5 anni.....al di là dell'età, le cazzate rimangono cazzate, a prescindere dall'età, anzi più si invecchia e più assumono, a mio parere, una gravità maggiore......


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> abbastanza da avere una figlia di 5 anni.....al di là dell'età, le cazzate rimangono cazzate, a prescindere dall'età, anzi più si invecchia e più assumono, a mio parere, una gravità maggiore......



che enorme cavolata...ma ci sei o ci fai?????ti rendi conto ???


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> abbastanza da avere una figlia di 5 anni.....al di là dell'età, le cazzate rimangono cazzate, a prescindere dall'età, anzi più si invecchia e più assumono, a mio parere, una gravità maggiore......


Si, ma una figlia puoi averla a quindici, come a venti, come a cinquanta. E cambia tanto.


----------



## bruce (29 Marzo 2013)

gli anni di cristo...


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> gli anni di cristo...


Ok. Grazie.


----------



## free (29 Marzo 2013)

caro bruce, mi sembra di capire che il tuo problema sia il senso di colpa
probabilmente non è nella tua indole tradire, poichè è in contrasto con il tuo sentire più intimo e profondo
in tal caso, hai fatto una scelta che ti sta remando contro
non ci puoi fare proprio nulla, ne devi prendere atto e col tempo il senso di colpa diventerà più flebile ed imparerai a conviverci
senza dire niente a lei, secondo me


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> che enorme cavolata...ma ci sei o ci fai?????ti rendi conto ???


Il tradimento e il matrimonio funzionano insieme se il tradimento è "tradizionale", come il tuo. Cioè se è l'uomo che va a puttane e la moglie ignara aspetta nella casina, ignara o consapevole non cambia, in attesa del ritorno del grand'uomo. Ha funzionato per centinaia d'anni e funziona ancora e bordelli e puttane sono lì a dimostralo. Un tempo si giustificava questa necessità maschile con una sessualità diversa che una donna per bene non avrebbe potuto soddisfare. Le mogli o sapevano o intuivano e arrivavano a essere orgogliose di essere diverse da "quelle". Ora le mogli fanno quel che fanno "quelle" e se non lo fanno col proprio uomo lo fanno con altri. E gli uomini continuano a cercare donne diverse con cui farlo. Le trovano ancora nei bordelli, sulle strade e tra le mogli degli altri o tra quelle che ancora mogli non sono. E così va tutto bene. Va bene, per l'uomo, finché le donne, questi essere strani, si lasciano considerare nel modo "tradizionale" (consapevoli o no di essere considerate così) e non pretendono, sconsiderate, di avere una vera relazione o finché quest'uomo portatore di uccello non diventa anche portatore di capacità relazionali oppure, Oh santo cielo che cosa strana, di sentimento. Questa variabile Lothar non la consideri?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> abbastanza da avere una figlia di 5 anni.....al di là dell'età, le cazzate rimangono cazzate, a prescindere dall'età, anzi più si invecchia e più assumono, a mio parere, una gravità maggiore......


Vedi Bruce
il problema resta sempre quello indicato da Schopenhauer:
Il mondo come volontà e rappresentazione.

So che non segui filosofie, ma sappi che quello che per te è cazzata, per altri è gravità inaudita...

Ma si dice che l'uomo maturando considera cazzate cose che erano importanti magari in gioventù.

Non esiste il concetto di cazzata oggettiva.

Sai una moglie piange urla e strilla contro il marito traditore
e lui risponde...

Uèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè....ma quante storie per u buchino....


----------



## bruce (29 Marzo 2013)

lo so purtroppo....il mio inferno personale....inferno che non auguro a nessuno.....e vorrei evitare a un sacco di gente di entrarci.....





> Ora le mogli fanno quel che fanno "quelle" e se non lo fanno col proprio uomo lo fanno con altri. E gli uomini continuano a cercare donne diverse con cui farlo. Le trovano ancora nei bordelli, sulle strade e tra le mogli degli altri o tra quelle che ancora mogli non sono. E così va tutto bene. Va bene, per l'uomo, finché le donne, questi essere strani, si lasciano considerare nel modo "tradizionale" (consapevoli o no di essere considerate così) e non pretendono, sconsiderate, di avere una vera relazione o finché quest'uomo portatore di uccello non diventa anche portatore di capacità relazionali oppure, Oh santo cielo che cosa strana, di sentimento. Questa variabile Lothar non la consideri?


 ecco cosa stà rovinando il mondo...sempre stato convinto che le donne siano meglio di noi uomini, ma volendo essere uguali diventano anche peggio......se ne renderanno conto prima o poi?


----------



## bruce (29 Marzo 2013)

> So che non segui filosofie, ma sappi che quello che per te è cazzata, per altri è gravità inaudita...


 bhè dalla gravità per cui la stò vivendo direi che la chiamo cazzata, ma la vivo come gravità inaudita.....


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tradimento e il matrimonio funzionano insieme se il tradimento è "tradizionale", come il tuo. Cioè se è l'uomo che va a puttane e la moglie ignara aspetta nella casina, ignara o consapevole non cambia, in attesa del ritorno del grand'uomo. Ha funzionato per centinaia d'anni e funziona ancora e bordelli e puttane sono lì a dimostralo. Un tempo si giustificava questa necessità maschile con una sessualità diversa che una donna per bene non avrebbe potuto soddisfare. Le mogli o sapevano o intuivano e arrivavano a essere orgogliose di essere diverse da "quelle". Ora le mogli fanno quel che fanno "quelle" e se non lo fanno col proprio uomo lo fanno con altri. E gli uomini continuano a cercare donne diverse con cui farlo. Le trovano ancora nei bordelli, sulle strade e tra le mogli degli altri o tra quelle che ancora mogli non sono. E così va tutto bene. Va bene, per l'uomo, finché le donne, questi essere strani, si lasciano considerare nel modo "tradizionale" (consapevoli o no di essere considerate così) e non pretendono, sconsiderate, di avere una vera relazione o finché quest'uomo portatore di uccello non diventa anche portatore di capacità relazionali oppure, Oh santo cielo che cosa strana, di sentimento. Questa variabile Lothar non la consideri?


Brunetta io il sesso mercenario,manco lo considero, perche'che gusto c'e'scusa???pagando chiunque riesce..altra cosa conquistarla..ancor piu'difficile quando appartiene ad un'altro uomo.
SEntimento..certo che c'e'..ma quello casalingo prevale..perche'l''altra 'la scordi..mica la vedi e la senti tutti i giorni no?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> lo so purtroppo....il mio inferno personale....inferno che non auguro a nessuno.....e vorrei evitare a un sacco di gente di entrarci..... ecco cosa stà rovinando il mondo...sempre stato convinto che le donne siano meglio di noi uomini, ma volendo essere uguali diventano anche peggio......se ne renderanno conto prima o poi?


Perché peggio ?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Brunetta io il sesso mercenario,manco lo considero, perche'che gusto c'e'scusa???pagando chiunque riesce..altra cosa conquistarla..ancor piu'difficile quando appartiene ad un'altro uomo.
> SEntimento..certo che c'e'..ma quello casalingo prevale..perche'l''altra 'la scordi..mica la vedi e la senti tutti i giorni no?


Non conta che tu la paghi o no, conta come la consideri: nulla. Quindi il tuo è un tradimento tradizionale che può continuare finché ce la fai e finché tua moglie (che non è tradizionale) non lo scoprirà o se lo scoprirà reagirà come Diletta che considera le altre come le considera il marito: niente.


----------



## bruce (29 Marzo 2013)

perché mi pare ci sia una tendenza abbastanza comune a calcarci la mano proprio per sta fissa della parità dei sessi e allora che fate? ci calcate la mano per rifarvi di secoli di sottomissione? solo perché l'uomo fa così, allora dobbiam fare così anche noi? e farlo anche peggio....


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> perché mi pare ci sia una tendenza abbastanza comune a calcarci la mano proprio per sta fissa della parità dei sessi e allora che fate? ci calcate la mano per rifarvi di secoli di sottomissione? solo perché l'uomo fa così, allora dobbiam fare così anche noi? e farlo anche peggio....


Tu puoi pensare quel che ti pare. Chiedevo cosa c'entrava in risposta a quello che ho scritto.


----------



## bruce (29 Marzo 2013)

no era un quote di qualcun altro...non a te


----------



## lothar57 (29 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non conta che tu la paghi o no, conta come la consideri: nulla. Quindi il tuo è un tradimento tradizionale che può continuare finché ce la fai e finché tua moglie (che non è tradizionale) non lo scoprirà o se lo scoprirà reagirà come Diletta che considera le altre come le considera il marito: niente.



ma cosa vuoi che consideri Brunetta??potrebbe essere benissimo mia figlia....
Non posso essere beccato..solo un investigatore potrebbe farlo...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma cosa vuoi che consideri Brunetta??potrebbe essere benissimo mia figlia....
> Non posso essere beccato..solo un investigatore potrebbe farlo...


Infatti ho detto che funziona. Tu ti senti bene a fare sesso con una "figlia" che consideri nulla, tua moglie non può sapere. Situazione ideale, non c'è nulla di meglio! :up:


----------



## sienne (29 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco vedi sulle boiate siamo partiti che entrambi avevamo già gustato nelle carni che quelle della nonna erano boiate.
> 
> Ma a fare certe cose c'è sempre una componente di rischio no?
> 
> ...


Ciao 

le corna non ti interessano, perché nel tuo rapporto alla base
c'è un'accordo ... e perciò corna già non sono più. 

ma se tu mi dici, no io questo non lo voglio fare, non mi 
sta bene che mettiamo i paletti del nostro rapporto in questo 
modo ecc. e poi invece ... come dovrebbe rimanere l'altra parte?

cosa è che fa veramente male, Conte?
credimi, è l'inganno! è la bugia ... è ciò che c'è tra me e te!
l'altra o l'altro poco centra! credimi ... 
Ma se tu mi dici, dolcezza mia ... io ci sono, ma mi piace pure
fare il gallo ... il tutto assume un'altra dimensione! 
bisogna parlare, perché appunto siamo impregnati da boiate,
e piano piano ... un nuovo accordo si crea ... 

è la falsità, la bugia ... non il BUM BUM con un'altra ...

converrei con me, che prendere l'altra parte per i fondelli,
non è tanto carino?

sienne


----------



## devastata (29 Marzo 2013)

Su Rai 3 'I mariti delle altre'.


----------



## alexalex (29 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> difficile inciampare su un pisello o su una patata a meno che tu non vada appositamente in un orto.....o al mercato ortofrutticolo.....e tu non sia particolarmente mentalmente predisposto a inciamparci sopra......quindi il caso deve mettere assieme ben 3 cose: l'oggetto del desiderio, il posto giusto e la tua condizione mentale......più che un caso mi sembra il superenalotto....a meno che uno non cerchi di proposito tutte e 3 le cose assieme....ergo non è più il caso....ma sei tu che ti crei il caso....e non ci inciampi sopra per sbaglio....ma perché ci vuoi inciampare


hai la mia stima...


----------



## Lola77 (30 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> Tradire è sempre sbagliato e vi dimostro perchè....
> 
> la mia esperienza mi dice che ci sono 2 tipi di tradimento
> 
> ...


Sono stata tradita dal mio uomo due volte nei primi 3 mesi del nostro rapporto! Lui giura che il sesso con me è il migliore della sua vita,che lo rendo felice come nessuno e che l'unica spiegazione che sa darsi è che era uno stronzo egoista ,che tradiva per non sentirsi legato e perchè gli dava la sensazione di essere uno spirito libero! oggi a distanza di sette mesi questo tradimento è ancora tra noi ,nonostante l'amore ,la passione e la complicità ( io l'ho perdonato subito ,ma non riesco a dimenticare e sono diventata insicura e gelosa,come non ero mai stata in vita mia) Si tradire è sempre una cazzata e puù essere autodistruttiva..lui piange perchè si sente in colpa di aver fatto del male e aver reso debole la donna che ama...io vorrei dimenticare totalmente ma non so come...a volte temo che il suo tradimento abbia compromesso per sempre una relazione che ha tutto per essere felice!


----------



## Lola77 (30 Marzo 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> mi pare chiaro che a una certa età si dovrebbe aver capito che l'amore và coltivato perché si mantenga, in tutte le relazioni è bello il primo periodo in cui si fà i fidanzatini.....ma la vita è una cosa diversa.....e l'amore è una cosa diversa.....affrontare i problemi assieme, parlarne, risolverli di qualsiasi tipo essi siano....cercare di capire l'altra persona, cercare di farsi capire dall'altra persona....in una relazione, se c'è stato amore, non può scomparire....altrimenti c'è stata solo infatuazione, infatuazione data da una idealizzazione della persona....quella passa....e ci si scontra davanti alla realtà e di come è davvero la persona.....e allora forse non ci piace più....o la si accetta per quello che è limando gli spigoli....la risposta alla tua domanda è: se rimetti la testa dentro la coppia c'è caso che risolvi tutto quello che hai scritto.....può anche essere che non si risolva, ma per lo meno ci hai provato, se sono cose insormontabili perché nessuno dei 2 voglia risolverle, allora a quel punto, piuttosto che un tradimento è meglio lasciarsi.....con la coscienza in pace....avendo la consapevolezza di averci provato....tradire è solo scappare dalla realtà....e non affrontare la vita.. ecco perché chi tradisce si sente in colpa.....perché sa di aver tradito sé stesso, la propria vita e la propria relazione......scappando altrove


Esatto! esatto..grazie Bruce non sai quanto mi stai aiutando! ma dimmi ,una persona tradita ,come fa a DIMENTICARE,SEPPELLIRE,...io ora sono gelosissima!


----------



## devastata (1 Aprile 2013)

E' stato lui a tradire, anche se si è  trattato, dice, solo di un bacio, in genere riescono a dimenticare e perdonare solo quelli che a loro volta sono stati anche traditori, atrimenti è impossibile, al massimo puoi perdonare, ma il pensiero di quello che lui ha fatto, resta. Nel tuo caso è attenuato dal fatto che la storia era all'inizio, io preferisco non pensare a quello ce potrebbe aver fatto allora. Se di indole sono cosi faciloni, meglio non indagare.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Aprile 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> Tradire è sempre sbagliato e vi dimostro perchè....
> 
> la mia esperienza mi dice che ci sono 2 tipi di tradimento
> 
> ...


Aggiungo altri due tipi di tradimento:
- Per vantaggio economico.
- Per vantaggio affettivo.

Questi due tipi di tradimento hanno in comune, che non sono una cazzata. Ma ovviamente hanno una fama cattivissima.


----------

